# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Calling all White's Tree Frog Owners

## 69efan69

With the tree frog stock gone in just a few days , im sure there's alot of tree frogs owners here. 

come and share your setups guys. tips and tricks on taking care of this awesome critter is also appreciated!* ( Feeding, supplements , maintenance etc )*

here's mine ..

A home to a pair of young white's tree frog ( 4cm-5cm ).



Just added the fake vine.. They loved it. and crickets hanging around the vine will never last long. makes hunting easier.





Nothing much inside. Some wood , small exo terra water dish and plants that im not sure of. Can recommend some *small and hardy* ground plants?


substrate is leca *( drainage purposes )* , sphagnum moss *(retain moisture, humidity will be just nice and not too dry )* and top most layer is coco peat *( coco peat/fibers are the safest if accidentally ingested by the frogs, so lesser chance of impaction, which can cause death )*



The only supplement i have for them.. for now.. anyone knows where to find vitamins for them ? *eg by zoomed etc
* 


them !




Will upgrade to a bigger setup once they are full adults.


cheers.

----------


## dkk08

Very cool pics!

----------


## vivaboy76

good set up....... bro.... exo terra 30 by 30 by 45 huh.......
hi there, me no expert, but for ground plants, for such set up, begonias, calathea, jewel orchids , setginella should be well suited. u can get this from nusery in singapore...cheap too.airplants should be good too, but dont place them too close direct light source. air plants must be constantly misted. not too much misting, if not the leaves will slowly die out, make sure no big drops of water stuck in between leaves. these plant do not need soil.

How long u have been keeping them??

----------


## 69efan69

yeaaa its the exo terra's 303045cm one haha. You have the same one right? share your setup !

alright will look into those plants. i got some plants but im not sure whether they can make it there inside or not..



here's the final look ..



and btw ive kept them for only a week. still got so much to learn. i still need to find where to get vitamins for them locally..

----------


## vivaboy76

well nice set up....... new plants lool good. mine is the same tank but my backdrop is different, comes with tank. yours looks different though, where u got your back drop??
u mean the tree frog u have keeping for a week?u can try the pet shop at kallang leisure park 2nd for vitamin, i did come across exo terra product and calcium vitamin stuff.. give it try there.

----------


## rainbowdarter

Nice and freshing set up...
If you giving them crickets, don't dump too many as the crickets will eat the nice plants you have.
Just some experiences that I had faced, my Orchids plant and flowers in my viva setup been wiped out by the crickets after I dumped all in one sort cos I had 4 White Tree from that time.

----------


## 69efan69

> well nice set up....... new plants lool good. mine is the same tank but my backdrop is different, comes with tank. yours looks different though, where u got your back drop??
> u mean the tree frog u have keeping for a week?u can try the pet shop at kallang leisure park 2nd for vitamin, i did come across exo terra product and calcium vitamin stuff.. give it try there.


yeap only for a week. and within 1 week, i can really see the difference. all fat fat already. so fast! here's the picture of my fattest one..

before..



after..



the back drop? its the default one comes with the tank..








> Nice and freshing set up...
> If you giving them crickets, don't dump too many as the crickets will eat the nice plants you have.
> Just some experiences that I had faced, my Orchids plant and flowers in my viva setup been wiped out by the crickets after I dumped all in one sort cos I had 4 White Tree from that time.


oops. i think i have a few that still lurks inside haha. will keep an eye on this. thanks!!

----------


## vivaboy76

very true abt crickets. best is to feed them directly 2 to 3 crickets.how big is your tree frog? 2 to 3 inches?

actually u can buy exo terra products online with almost 20 % discount. web site is HAGEN *EXO*-*TERRA*

----------


## Lubber Duckie

> actually u can buy exo terra products online with almost 20 % discount. web site is HAGEN *EXO*-*TERRA*


Can you post the link of Hagen Exo Terra?
I would like to get a terrarium as well.
Thanks!

----------


## FuEl

I carry Exo-Terra products. Pm me for pricing.

----------


## 69efan69

got a scare last 2 nights ago. Discovered this neon green spots.



One forum says, its *"neons spots of death"* , spots indicating serious problem with tree frogs and death usually follows* days* after .

The other forum however, says that it is nothing to worry about, maybe just some minor irritation of the skin .

i observed it for days and.. it comes and goes.. My frog sleeps and gets awake at the right time , eats very well, active at hunting crickets etc..

i think i will just keep on observing.. anyone with similar *"neon green spots"* can share your views here.

**** hunting mode *****



*Anyone knows where to get vitamins/dewormers/calcium powders for frogs? accepts paypal and ships to Singapore at reasonable price? share!

*

cheers

----------


## Fei Miao

One source of calcium powder which you can get easily is cuttle-fish bone available in bird-shop, ask for those for Parrots, Budgies and Parakeets, another is human supplements from Pharmacy which are more expensive.

Nice set-up, can pm me where you bought your WTFs?

----------


## vivaboy76

well i came across calcium powder for reptiles, which i guess might be applicable to frogs too, at petmart - serangoon north ave 2 blk 151.10 dollars per small container. i guess can last a month depending on usage.

As the Hagen exo terra products , just key in Hagen exo terra products in google.

----------


## vivaboy76

> I carry Exo-Terra products. Pm me for pricing.


 
Do u sell the 45 by 45 by 60 cm exo terra tank??

----------


## FuEl

> Do u sell the 45 by 45 by 60 cm exo terra tank??


Yes. Pm me.

Spots on White's Tree Frogs are nothing to worry about. Do note that Litoria caerulea are considered basking frogs and require more UVB than your usual frogs. You need lights that emit both UVA & UVB for optimal long term health. For recommendations just pm me.

----------


## 69efan69

Bro pm'd you regarding exo terra's hygrometer. sms me back cause i hardly check here.

thanks!

----------


## FuEl

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/compact_top.php

Let me know if you need the compact top. I will be ordering a few sets in, along with Repti-glo 5.0 13W compact bulbs.

----------


## 69efan69

a few more tank update.. but im pretty sure this wont stay green for long =[





checking out the new home ..




cheers.

----------


## Wingless

> 


Very nice picture taken. (:

----------


## ChiLLs

any1 know where i can find Jungle Vines and Jungle Plants?

----------


## vivaboy76

jungle vines can be found at pet mart at serangoon north and Hagen exo terra website. jungle plants- what type are u looking for??

----------


## ChiLLs

bought my stuff at petmart.

----------


## 69efan69

> any1 know where i can find Jungle Vines and Jungle Plants?


maybe you can contact FueL for exo terra vines.

updates!





daytime activity! haha





Junk Food .

----------


## limz_777

are you breeding the crickets?

----------


## 69efan69

> are you breeding the crickets?


not sure dont plan to just stuff them inside there with that setting haha. 




> http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/compact_top.php
> 
> Let me know if you need the compact top. I will be ordering a few sets in, along with Repti-glo 5.0 13W compact bulbs.


any updates bro

----------


## ChiLLs

any1 know where i can get more whites tree frog?

----------


## vivaboy76

where and how much is digital thermometer cum hygrometer??

----------


## 69efan69

> where and how much is digital thermometer cum hygrometer??


im not sure bro. i take it off from my camera's dry cabinet haha

----------


## 69efan69

upgrade !



now looking for nice big tall wood.. and also *exo terra's compact top* 45cm that will fit this tank (it looks good together )

anyone knows where can i get hold of one?

----------


## 69efan69

*updaTE!!*



in their new home..





hope to find real nice big wood to compliment the tank real soon.

cheers!

----------


## vivaboy76

wow cool set up, much better than your earlier one...so exo terra 60 by 45 by 45???? how much u bought?? back drop really very nice.

----------


## FuEl

Posted the products I will be ordering in the Mass order section. Just have to wait for moderator to approve it. For other misc items that are not listed, let me know. If I have the pricing I will let you know.

----------


## 69efan69

> Posted the products I will be ordering in the Mass order section. Just have to wait for moderator to approve it. For other misc items that are not listed, let me know. If I have the pricing I will let you know.


cant wait!! been wanting the compact top haha

----------


## 69efan69

> wow cool set up, much better than your earlier one...so exo terra 60 by 45 by 45???? how much u bought?? back drop really very nice.


yep bro its the 45 45 60cm model haha. i got it for $2xx


cheers!

----------


## eddy planer

I didnt know your upgraded 45x45x60 exco terra tank cost SGD200++ . wow it isnt cheap at all. Nevermind, sometime money isnt matter to you if your passion overcome that.

Anyway, i love its front opening door and the back ground, it simply stunning! Where do you buy it , may i ask?

----------


## 69efan69

> I didnt know your upgraded 45x45x60 exco terra tank cost SGD200++ . wow it isnt cheap at all. Nevermind, sometime money isnt matter to you if your passion overcome that.
> 
> Anyway, i love its front opening door and the back ground, it simply stunning! Where do you buy it , may i ask?


yea i love the doors too! haha.

i got it from petmart at serangoon north. you have to order 1st though stocks are not there.

alternatively you can get it from bro fuel. Just pm him =]

here are some more pictures to share.. damn im out of money to buy some nice branchy wood haha







the fat one..





the smaller one ..

----------


## dkk08

anyone come across white's with eye like this? Should I be worried?


My oldest boy


My biggest and oldest girl, almost 5.5in


And my bluest white's

----------


## 69efan69

> anyone come across white's with eye like this? Should I be worried?
> 
> And my bluest white's



wah your blue is beautiful!!

i use your picture and ask about the eyes in another foreign frog forum.

i'll update you with what they reply.

is he active? eating and pooping well?

any signs of lethargy or weight loss?

cheers

----------


## vivaboy76

hi, the exo terra 60 by 45 by 45 tank....what is height of water area ??? 5 inches???

----------


## dkk08

thanks, she's not the only blue one, guess I was lucky to have them 

Well, she's doing fine actually, eating and pooing well, quite active too, which other frog forum are you on? I'm on a no. Of other foreign base forum but I seldom post there…

----------


## 69efan69

> thanks, she's not the only blue one, guess I was lucky to have them 
> 
> Well, she's doing fine actually, eating and pooing well, quite active too, which other frog forum are you on? I'm on a no. Of other foreign base forum but I seldom post there…


ahh ic ic haha. another one that im on is frogforum.net

here's the thread regarding the eye and 2 have responded.

http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...html#post30009

cheers!

----------


## 69efan69

> hi, the exo terra 60 by 45 by 45 tank....what is height of water area ??? 5 inches???


yeap around 5-6 inch =]

----------


## vivaboy76

hmmm thanks la ,,,, hope its 6 inch depth from front view of the tank. cos i want the aquatic portion of the tank to be seen clearly. 

still considering to buy cos i have 3 aquatic guys , especially need alot of roon for my caecilian.

----------


## 69efan69

> hmmm thanks la ,,,, hope its 6 inch depth from front view of the tank. cos i want the aquatic portion of the tank to be seen clearly. 
> 
> still considering to buy cos i have 3 aquatic guys , especially need alot of roon for my caecilian.



my tank is still too small for fully aquatic creatures imo

----------


## 69efan69

still awaiting fuel's mass order thread to get approved haha

----------


## vivaboy76

hmmm thinking of 2 ft length tank, similar to exo terra tank...but cost a bomb. thinking of other cheaper one...anyway updates qian hu selling dwarf normal african claw... a dollar each... this is the real dwarf ones quite rare

----------


## 69efan69

Doors on the tank really makes maintaining the enclosure easier. really love it haha.

a little update.. got myself a simple brancy wood, and some dried leaves. Want to go for leaf litter, forest floor look. Im not sure if im doing it right..







Now waiting for the vines ( small and medium ) to arrive.. might add some air plants and broms to the branch.. but im not sure how much lighting they will need.. :Exasperated:

----------


## 69efan69

decided to add some greens for more hideouts and more natural look. these plants are temporary though. still planning stage..



anyone can ID this?




anyone have an idea for a better plant to be *put/stick to the background* like this? those are dying already haha



cheers

----------


## eddy planer

efan

your background isn't suitable for climbing flora to creep up as there aren't any nutrient within the styrofoam background unless you add mixture of 2 parts of fine coconut fiber and 1 part of compost soil to multi bond solution. Then spread the mixture lightly on the whole background and allow it to cure for next 5 days. 

Any climbing flora will start creeping the back ground very well .

----------


## vivaboy76

u can try the button fern, which eddy got the name...they are quite hardy, i have been keepin it for a month , so far good. i have been misting it daily.

----------


## 69efan69

> efan
> 
> your background isn't suitable for climbing flora to creep up as there aren't any nutrient within the styrofoam background unless you add mixture of 2 parts of fine coconut fiber and 1 part of compost soil to multi bond solution. Then spread the mixture lightly on the whole background and allow it to cure for next 5 days. 
> 
> Any climbing flora will start creeping the back ground very well .


wah cancel plan already hahahaha alright man thanks!




> u can try the button fern, which eddy got the name...they are quite hardy, i have been keepin it for a month , so far good. i have been misting it daily.


Is it your tank that there's button fern on the background? i still dont get it how you manage to attach it haha.

----------


## 69efan69

Im happy !! finalLy arrived today..

----------


## 69efan69

was wondering, 

anyone have any idea where to get platforms like the one seen in this picture? top right and left of the glass.



i think its stuck there by magnet or something .. anyone?

----------


## dkk08

you can try Petmart or maybe can DIY your own?

----------


## eddy planer

efan

Just use silicon wood or even lava rock to the glass panel. Nobody use magnet for aquarium or even viva/palu. Magnet consist of iron ferrous will emit ferrous toxins.

----------


## 69efan69

> efan
> 
> Just use silicon wood or even lava rock to the glass panel. Nobody use magnet for aquarium or even viva/palu. Magnet consist of iron ferrous will emit ferrous toxins.


Visit the website and yeap, they use magnets for that ledges haha.

i guess i'll skip this ledge thingy idea haha

----------


## fisbike

Nice updates. By the way, anyone knows where to get wingless crickets? Got a few escape and have a hard time hunting for them.

----------


## 69efan69

bros. got the plants already.. is this birdsnest fern? i really hope so haha.

how is the watering for this plant? anyone jaga before?







wet the roots once a day enough? hope they thrive under not so bright, no direct sunlight.

----------


## 69efan69

some night photos to share with they're new "toys".. they still go into hiding when i on the tank light.. =[



the fattest one..



the lesser one.



fav fat one..





the girls!! *i assume..*



they grow pretty quick eh? when i 1st got them..



cheers.

----------


## chilla18

Very nice bro been following since day 1 you started posting by the way any idea if any LFS has the stock for the ***?

----------


## 69efan69

> Very nice bro been following since day 1 you started posting by the way any idea if any LFS has the stock for the ***?


Thanks! yea so far never heard of any shop stocking it yet.. hmmm..

New hoot!






Guys im planing to get a normal bulb for this.. what is the rec wattage for 2ft high tank with those plants so that they'll thrive?

are bulbs labelled as "cooldaylight" = 6500k ?

them at night!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXDWJRNWEe4

----------


## FuEl

You may wish to elevate that light a little. It gets very very hot.

----------


## 69efan69

am using panasonic 8w spiral bulb... not much heat i think.. but *will do* when i increased the wattage =].



btw is it possible that 8w "cool daylight" spiral bulb can keep birdnest and ferns alive? or even airplants?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi efan

You using 8w 'cool daylight' spiral bulb..that cool! 

My advice there no need to increase anymore watts,just this one will do. You will not have any problem, this light system will definitely keep your flora and critters warm and alive as long as 5 to 6 hours a day. Remember mist your tank daily to keep a high RH and temperature control environment. Keep your RH to 80 to 90 consistently.

Hope this will help you.

----------


## 69efan69

so its ok to keep my plants alive ?

alright shall stick with that wattage.. found out its 6500k too which is think is ok for plants to thrive... we'll see haha..

my ferns are falling off.. frogs are getting heavierr..





any better, stronger ways to hold the plants to the back of the tank?

cheers!

----------


## 69efan69

Finally my vines arrive.. means more climbing area for them =] 












Sight Seeing..



cheers. no more spending on my tank already  :Crying:

----------


## 69efan69

here's a little update.

hand itchy grab 2 small plants from ikea while hunting a table for my tank.  :Crying: 

can anyone help id? i assume they are hardy haha.

#1



#2



the tank now.. the light is now 6500k 24w spiral bulb. heat is very minimal =]

----------


## chilla18

Bro I have a book on plants if you want I can lend it to you so that you can ID the plants and also how to care for them collection at my place in CCK. Let me know if you are interested.

----------


## moluccan

guys check out the AQ merchant section. Repashy number 1 calcium supplement in the market is in singapore now thanks to Fuel. just did a google search and the product has rave reviews. great for our frogs!

----------


## 69efan69

> guys check out the AQ merchant section. Repashy number 1 calcium supplement in the market is in singapore now thanks to Fuel. just did a google search and the product has rave reviews. great for our frogs!


yea man saw it.. too bad im broke now haha damn

----------


## Blue Whale

^^ so how's your Tornado spiral? (Hyperlink for those don't know what I am talking about) You should be 24w at actual 125w strong now. 8k hrs should last you roughly 1 year so don't take the 4 years as marker.

My Genie is quite cool having very minute effect on temperature, wonder how's yours doing there.

I bought my Clip lamp E27 holder (without reflector) for SGD$4.50..hee hee. Hardware shop of course.

----------


## 69efan69

> Bro I have a book on plants if you want I can lend it to you so that you can ID the plants and also how to care for them collection at my place in CCK. Let me know if you are interested.


ahh that will definately help me alot, plant noob here haha.

will pm you once im confident im free enough to take that book . haha thanks!!

here's a video of them croaking.. sorry its pitch black.. if i on the lights they will shy away..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz6PBkwTBYc

SHYYY..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjI51lWeSzA

----------


## 69efan69

> ^^ so how's your Tornado spiral? (Hyperlink for those don't know what I am talking about) You should be 24w at actual 125w strong now. 8k hrs should last you roughly 1 year so don't take the 4 years as marker.
> 
> My Genie is quite cool having very minute effect on temperature, wonder how's yours doing there.
> 
> I bought my Clip lamp E27 holder (without reflector) for SGD$4.50..hee hee. Hardware shop of course.


mine's ok i guess. doesnt really have any effect on tank's temperature which is really great!

just wondering if my 24w is enough for the plants to live and grow haha. especially the ivys and the ferns at the bottom.  :Grin: 

here's the bulb in action..

----------


## dkk08

the ivys and ferns are indoor plants so they should do fine with minimum lighting...

----------


## 69efan69

> the ivys and ferns are indoor plants so they should do fine with minimum lighting...


ah sweet thanks! will not add additional bulb =]

----------


## Blue Whale

Hmm...Tornado looks bright. If the frame is metal. ^^ wanna try SoundTech Light Sensor LED?

I forgot the price...$12++ or $7.20, I bought at Homefix but you can find it cheaper in those Cheapo shop (Discount shop) who are selling sundry goods.
I got it on the stand and here is the closer look in operation. I just use magnets to hold the light on the stand (wooden). Runs on 3xAA energizer alkaline at the moment but hey $2 for 4x battery and so far I haven't change the battery yet, something like a month. It detects light, so the moment its say heavy rain, it will come up automatically as well OR if you block the light.

----------


## 69efan69

anyone knows where can i get *exo terra night glo* bulbs or any moonlight night bulbs (e27 screw, blue , not too purple or reds) with a low wattage of around 15-25 watt? 

those being sold locally are like 50-75w  :Sad:

----------


## 69efan69

guys,

can i use a 110v bulb with a 220v fixture?

----------


## vivaboy76

go to hagen exo terra habitats site....u can buy online cheaper

----------


## 69efan69

> go to hagen exo terra habitats site....u can buy online cheaper


they got online store?


btw their bulbs all 110v =[

----------


## vivaboy76

yeah things are much cheaper than retail store....give it try..its local online company

----------


## 69efan69

> yeah things are much cheaper than retail store....give it try..its local online company


can give the link here ?  :Grin:

----------


## vivaboy76

hi nice cool set up and photo are truly very professional.

so how is your experience with frog???
easy to keep? troublesome??? care to share

----------


## 69efan69

> hi nice cool set up and photo are truly very professional.
> 
> so how is your experience with frog???
> easy to keep? troublesome??? care to share


i love these frogs.

yeap easy to take care of.

here's some minor update..









*the tank*.. still looking for night bulb haha.








cheers.

----------


## eddy planer

you better come to my house with your best camera and take picture of my new palu okay for me to show off here!

----------


## vivaboy76

http://kohepets.com.sg/product-all.p...id=295&orderby=


go to this website for cheap exo terra products

----------


## vivaboy76

looks like these guys grow very fast like bullfrogs huh....... so how is their diet and what kind of environment they like best??

----------


## 69efan69

> http://kohepets.com.sg/product-all.p...id=295&orderby=
> 
> 
> go to this website for cheap exo terra products


ahh thanks!! just ordered a couple of things from them. cash on delivery! nice !




> looks like these guys grow very fast like bullfrogs huh....... so how is their diet and what kind of environment they like best??


yea man it surprises me how much they've grown!





for my settings, humidity is around 70-80 and tempts ranging from 27-30 deg .

mostly dry area, large water dish that they will spend some time soaking everynight.

comes out only in the dark. will retreat back to their base (bird's nest fern) when i switched on the light.

awake usually between 7- 8pm daily.

they almost never touch the ground. always hopping from vines to vines even when hunting.

so provide vines and branches for these guys to make them feel like home 




> you better come to my house with your best camera and take picture of my new palu okay for me to show off here!


hahahha one day will do will do if im free.. gonna rent wide angle though cause your tank is *huuuuuuuuuuuge


btw
*
Anyone knows wher i can get these locally?*

http://www.current-eyes.com/albums/userpics/10006/00320146-02~0.jpg

[img]**http://www.current-eyes.com/albums/userpics/10006/00320146-02~0.jpg**[**/**img]*

*Specifications:*
Base: E27
Input Voltage: AC 180-240V
Size: Diameter 50mm Height 55mm
LED: 38 pcs
Color: BLUE
Beam angle: 30-60 degree
Power Consumption: 2.3W
Actual lifespan: 3-5 years (theoretically 50 years)
Brightness: equal to a normal 25W spotlight




i think it'll make a great night viewing light ! plus really low wattage. makes me not worried about electricty bills if i on the whole night =] unlike exo terra's 50-75w e27 light bulbs

----------


## 69efan69

emergency here.

i saw tons of pinheads in the tank and some outside!!

will they survive outside the tank?!

noo !!!  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## dkk08

they may survive outside the tank given the correct environment e.g. a balcony with plants and enough hiding places... don't worry they should be gone by end of the week (either squashed or eaten)

----------


## 69efan69

ah ic ic hope they'll be gone asap. no live plants in my house or anywhere near my house haha.

alright thanks!

----------


## Blue Whale

^^" no info on the leds you shown...although I got 5 types now..I will keep a lookout if I happen to walk around. E27 type...cool.

Putting off my time to re-scape again soon.

----------


## 69efan69

> ^^" no info on the leds you shown...although I got 5 types now..I will keep a lookout if I happen to walk around. E27 type...cool.
> 
> Putting off my time to re-scape again soon.


haha alright thanks!!

----------


## 69efan69

some tiny update.

nice to see the smaller one catching up in size. =D





the bigger one..



video coming upp

cheers.

----------


## 69efan69

added some new airplants. hope they wont die on me again.  :Crying: 






my favourite fat one...




here's the video..



cheers!!

----------


## limz_777

mind pm me where and price to get dumpy ?

----------


## 69efan69

> mind pm me where and price to get dumpy ?


its sold at yishun blk 618 last 2 months i think. but it was sold out in a matter of days.

now i dont know where to get already.  :Crying: 



bought this from fuel. Really great stuff. really happy with it ( read the reviews from many forums, and no more hassle mixing calcium and vitamins anymore. Really good all in one)

cheers!

----------


## FuEl

Has a real sweet smell to it too.  :Smile:  Once open you could put it in the refrigerator to increase shelf-life.

----------


## davwong

Hi Fuel

Do you have any more Repashy superfood for sale.

David

----------


## 69efan69

> Has a real sweet smell to it too.  Once open you could put it in the refrigerator to increase shelf-life.


Agree!! the smell is actually reall really nice! im gonna dust my own food soon.





> Hi Fuel
> 
> Do you have any more Repashy superfood for sale.
> 
> David


here you go !

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...shy-Superfoods

cheers

----------


## FuEl

Can be dusted everyday. It is formulated mostly with natural ingredients and over-supplementation with this product is unheard of.

----------


## 69efan69

alright will dust it everyday. i still love the sweet banana smell.. reminds me of those dutch lady banana milk haha. nice.

anyway thanks for bringing in such great product for herps.

have been eyeing this one for quite awhile but too bad ebay is not selling it haha. 

cheers

----------


## 69efan69

My blue led bulb from ebay arrived !!

tried it in the day when my frogs are still sleeping.. will update to see if this bulb will affect them at night..

here's the preview .. only 1.8w  :Grin: 







still sleeping soundly..



hope this bulb wont make them go into hiding during night time viewing =[


cheers

----------


## 69efan69

good newss.. they are not affected by the blue led at all.. i placed 1 A4 paper beneath the lamp to dim the light further.. finally got to see them hunt like crazy !









cheers!

----------


## dkk08

Some good news  :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

desmond ah!

they're so cuteeeeee!

----------


## 69efan69

i think i saw some really nice blue phase !! awesome frogs guys!!

and

breeeding!!!

hope got some local *** breeder soon!!  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

Thanks Eddy! 

Yap efan, I've a 4 blue phase white's, well not breeding yet, just caught them in the act that's all haha

----------


## fisbike

Are they noisy to keep?

----------


## dkk08

> Are they noisy to keep?


nope, only the males call and they do not always call...

----------


## eddy planer

Yeah, when the males call, its real blessing to hear how the nature work and that's isn't noisy at all. I got 12 - 15 Whites The one to two minutes call is reminding me I'm the George of the Jungles to precise !

----------


## 69efan69

> Yeah, when the males call, its real blessing to hear how the nature work and that's isn't noisy at all. I got 12 - 15 Whites The one to two minutes call is reminding me I'm the George of the Jungles to precise !


haha true!! i love it when they started calling, mine start to call only if there's a really noisy motorbike or a lorry pass by. :Laughing: 

tiny update :








 :Jump for joy:

----------


## fisbike

I cant find it on ebay can tell me where to get the blue led bulbs? How much is it? Thanks.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi fisbike

You can easy obtain from Clementi 328 for SGD38 which i used it for my froggie tank but its a different one from Efan.

----------


## 69efan69

hi bro


got it form this seller : http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI....=STRK:MEWAX:IT

"*BLUE Light E27 38 LED Bulb 220V F Special Lighting Room"

seller :* *digital-account*

*
S$ 8.42 . Free shipping. 
*

e27 screw type

i place a piece of white A4 paper underneath the lamp to dim it abit haha.

other than that, my frog doesnt seemed to be bothered by it =]

----------


## 69efan69

guys,

can recommend me a big leaf plant, easy to care for ( no need really bright lighting , i only have 6500k 24W spiral bulb) for the highlighted area? 



need more place for my frogs to hide in


cheers!

----------


## eddy planer

efan,

No need to design a hiding dwelling for your frogs, it's should be better to view at them at all time, agree?

Maybe just buy one more bird nest fern will do but with narrow leaf like mine.

----------


## 69efan69

> efan,
> 
> No need to design a hiding dwelling for your frogs, it's should be better to view at them at all time, agree?
> 
> Maybe just buy one more bird nest fern will do but with narrow leaf like mine.


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

i plan to give them much much more shade during daytime especially when i on my light for the plants. so they can sleep well haha. i'll do anything to make them feel so much more secure  :Smug:

----------


## eddy planer

My dua belas ekor Kodok Pesak(12 White Tree Frogs) still sleep very well even I leave my powerful T5 with full blast on nearly 24 hrs !!!

If you want to beautify your tank say so , lah

----------


## davwong

Hi anyone have news of any Whites for sale anywhere?

----------


## eddy planer

The Qian Hui the White Tree Frog supplier told me last two months ago, the next stock is may take few months or even mid next year to ship to Singapore. All depend on farm breed availability in Jayaputra, Indonesia. 

I know Australia has already slowly begun to ban importing of White Tree Frogs. 

Unless some of the brothers here given up the hobby and willing to sell it to you, and you need to wait, or maybe you try to persuade one of the brothers to sell the frog to you at high price. 

please dont look at me, lah.

----------


## 69efan69

> My dua belas ekor Kodok Pesak(12 White Tree Frogs) still sleep very well even I leave my powerful T5 with full blast on nearly 24 hrs !!!
> 
> If you want to beautify your tank say so , lah


Haha so goood. My one at night even when only the room light is on, they will go into hiding. Then they will try to desperately tuck themselves further between the leaves. Only if total darkness thy will be out again almost immediately haha. Timid fellas. I dont know why my pair really really hates light :[. They get easily disturbed by een the tiniest amount of white light. Haiz

Eddy your kodok pesak all brave brave one yeah haha.

----------


## eddy planer

Perhaps your White Tree frogs are juvenile, so give them more time in few months will be better. Play with them regularly and they will slowly overcome their fear in light.

----------


## 69efan69

> Perhaps your White Tree frogs are juvenile, so give them more time in few months will be better. Play with them regularly and they will slowly overcome their fear in light.


Ahh that explains alot. Haha. 

Thanks eddy!!

----------


## fisbike

Hi, how did you hang your lights over the tank, I noticed you are not using the clamps.

----------


## 69efan69

> Hi, how did you hang your lights over the tank, I noticed you are not using the clamps.



haha i just placed it on top of the mesh. spiral bulb doesnt emit alot of heat. not at all i think =]

----------


## FuEl

Check these out.. the miracles of captive breeding.

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...ad.php?t=93530

----------


## 69efan69

> Check these out.. the miracles of captive breeding.
> 
> http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...ad.php?t=93530



Black RETF is really interesting  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

Guys, guys, try not to go off topic, this is a thread for white's tree frog correct? Let's stick to white's and until AVA decides to loosen its grip on other exotic amphibians, this is the only frog (white's) we can talk about...

----------


## 69efan69

> Guys, guys, try not to go off topic, this is a thread for white's tree frog correct? Let's stick to white's and until AVA decides to loosen its grip on other exotic amphibians, this is the only frog (white's) we can talk about...



oops will do  :Grin: 

i just love how my frogs look like after replying to MY croaks..



very very cute.

----------


## dankoo

Interested to get into this but after reading here, it seems that there are no supply of Frogs now?? THere are no other supplier in Singapore that imports *** or GTF? I was thinking of getting the habitat ready first but what if, after all ready and committed, cant get frogs? hmm...chicken and egg qns...

----------


## Shrimptastic

I love the frogs in this thread! They are so slick and smooth, and cute!

----------


## mpshino

nice photo..

----------


## miwashi

do you all remove the waste pellets from your frogs manually or just leave them in the terrarium to decompose? I believe they're quite large, especially for the larger frogs.

----------


## 69efan69

i remove any if i see one  :Grin: 

yep big big poop haha

----------


## Blue Whale

Updates for you efan, I'd came across one LED E27 for S$4.90 at House of Mouse (Textile Centre). I got it in green color however my Hardware shop ran out of the Clip holder, so I have to wait till next week to get one holder. I was told by shop owner that it's red, however I tested it to be green, I kinda like it very much ^^ new toy to the collection. Suggest if you wanna get for your froggies, best to test it out first. Its about the size of a 50cents coin (Singapore coin), I can't tell how many led as there was a cover. My camera phone is out at the moment, so I can only describe to you. More on House of Mouse, basically it's selling I.T. product with mixture of some hardware stuffs. Upon entering, goto left then go all the way to the back, kneel down and you can find the E27 LED on the floor.

----------


## 69efan69

> Updates for you efan, I'd came across one LED E27 for S$4.90 at House of Mouse (Textile Centre). I got it in green color however my Hardware shop ran out of the Clip holder, so I have to wait till next week to get one holder. I was told by shop owner that it's red, however I tested it to be green, I kinda like it very much ^^ new toy to the collection. Suggest if you wanna get for your froggies, best to test it out first. Its about the size of a 50cents coin (Singapore coin), I can't tell how many led as there was a cover. My camera phone is out at the moment, so I can only describe to you. More on House of Mouse, basically it's selling I.T. product with mixture of some hardware stuffs. Upon entering, goto left then go all the way to the back, kneel down and you can find the E27 LED on the floor.



ahh thats good news. more options haha. will check it out =]!

btw here are some updates.. its been awhile eh?









keep the updates coming frog owners! love to hear more from you guys.

cheers

----------


## Blue Whale

>"< still waiting for the holder, no stock at the moment. Once its operational, I will post a pict. so that you can have an idea of it. Your latest photo; lighting seem too strong for your froggies. I planned to put genie on current timing and the LED thingy on other timing, sorta like alternate OR maybe just for the night, haven't decided yet. Keep you posted again when it's done.

----------


## 69efan69

> >"< still waiting for the holder, no stock at the moment. Once its operational, I will post a pict. so that you can have an idea of it. Your latest photo; lighting seem too strong for your froggies. I planned to put genie on current timing and the LED thingy on other timing, sorta like alternate OR maybe just for the night, haven't decided yet. Keep you posted again when it's done.



haha no worries on the lighting. i only on it durnig the day, pitch black during night time. its on timer for 8 hrs daily  :Grin:

----------


## Blue Whale

-_-" still waiting for holder. Then I come across this baby from make projects. Gosh, wish I have the technical know how to do it. http://makeprojects.com/Project/LED-Light-Brick/358/1

----------


## 69efan69

white's tree frog owners, wish to hear / see pictures and updates on your frogs!

just change the coco peat bedding of my tank. smells nicer now haha.











cheers

----------


## Blackcat

Hi all, i've seen all the fantastic setups you guys have and all the adorable white tree frogs, i've been looking for them for quite some time now and tried qian hu but they're all sold out  :Crying:  mind if any of you tell me where to get them or any of you letting one or two go? tried to pm but i can't :s

----------


## betta_gene

There are alot in BKK JJ market when i visited sometime back haha going at around 500baht per piece not expensive!

----------


## Blackcat

is there anyway I can get them locally instead?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Blackcat,

You will never able to source any locally unless someone here will sell just one or two WTFs for a high price.

The only way, you have to either fly to BKK or Indonesia to source them or even Malaysia. I do believe Johore Baru has them but I really don't have contact.

Back in the past of 3 years ago, those frogs wasn't selling very well due to lack of exposure, now I know some of us willing to pay SGD350 or more for each frog , you must understand this frog can live up to 15 years!!!!!!

Hope this will help you.

----------


## FuEl

So lucrative? Compile an order for me and I'll gladly do it for $150 a frog, a fraction of $350.  :Grin:

----------


## Blackcat

No one letting off any?

----------


## dkk08

Hey Fuel, don't try your luck here and let's not get this ordering of white's tree frog started here please... (P.S. when is your website going to be completed??)

----------


## 69efan69

tiny update here,

not much changes to tank.. but im happy the frogs are still happy. easy to care for eyy ?

1 : Hanging outt..



2 : Hiding.. they always go into hiding whenever i on the tank light.. =[



3 : after nomnomnom , fatty.





still feeding them crickets dusted with Repashy's Superfood.


Anyone knows where to get the normal sized adult crickets in the west (i live in jurong west btw) ?

clementi now only have the tiny ones (babies) or the too big Black ones (i dont like those!! )


*cheers.*

----------


## 69efan69

and oh, saw a mushroom days ago! but its gone now..

----------


## fisbike

Your tank still looks as solid as ever, must have put in a lot of efforts.
Any breeding taking place?

----------


## vivaboy76

so whats the best food for frogs??

----------


## eddy planer

Hi vivaboy,

Just feed cricket the big black type, you will see your critters will be become chubby, cuter and lovely to hold!!!

----------


## lifesaving

I ever feed it with mealworm

----------


## vivaboy76

hmmm thanks just trying to get the best info.....currently i am feeding mine with gut loaded mealworm... once a month crickets

----------


## eddy planer

You guys really luckily to feed them fat mealworms but I cant due to those critters are too lazy to look down for food and they rather wait for those crickets to climb up high and all the fatties started tearing flora apart and even pushing one another to strike for crickets!!

----------


## Shaihulud

Hopefully someone local will breed it sucessfully, with such high prices, it is strange that we see it so rarely.

----------


## dkk08

> Hopefully someone local will breed it sucessfully, with such high prices, it is strange that we see it so rarely.


Sighz its not that easy, I thought it would be easy but I don't know what I'm doing wrong... they're just not mating!!! Or rather the males are horny, but the females are just not in the mood...

----------


## eddy planer

Hi brother

To captive breeding those Frogs aren't easy at all.. not even my monster tank.
I met a seller in Indonesia who sold me the captive bred frogs a year ago who told me how he captive breed them by using a 5mx5mx2m open fenced cage with live 1.8m tall tree which located at the centre of the cage and come with misting sprayer. The atmosphere must be 26-28 deg C and RH 80-90 % just to house 4 females and 1 male.

Anyway, I'm be soon to fly Jayapura in July and will be visiting the farms if i can, but I will be joining the natives to hunt for white lip tree or white green frogs and other exotic reptiles..will upload pictures if i get there.

----------


## FuEl

> Sighz its not that easy, I thought it would be easy but I don't know what I'm doing wrong... they're just not mating!!! Or rather the males are horny, but the females are just not in the mood...


http://www.hylid.clara.co.uk/caer.htm

A local used to breed them even before they were legalized. He just sprayed their enclosure with a garden hose daily and they just bred. Lucky perhaps.

----------


## dkk08

> http://www.hylid.clara.co.uk/caer.htm
> 
> A local used to breed them even before they were legalized. He just sprayed their enclosure with a garden hose daily and they just bred. Lucky perhaps.


Yes I guess some luck are involved too... trust me when I say there's enough moisture, misting, water and food as the tank is misted by a timed misting system

----------


## longcheeze

Nice thread. Anymore updates?

----------


## 69efan69

here's some updates on my frogs!

nothing much. but still healthy =]





after a meal haha





cheers!!

----------


## fishlover

Hi everybody, after looking at the pictures of the tree frog I am quite amazed that they can be kept as pets. I wonder where can I get them in Singapore so I can also have a new hobby. At the same time I will not be deprived of any information or assistance, which I believe every kind soul here will help. Thanks.

----------


## 69efan69

> Hi everybody, after looking at the pictures of the tree frog I am quite amazed that they can be kept as pets. I wonder where can I get them in Singapore so I can also have a new hobby. At the same time I will not be deprived of any information or assistance, which I believe every kind soul here will help. Thanks.


hey man. theyre lovely as pets. easy to care for and cute haha. anyway, i still dont know where to get them now.

here's a few updates.. added mosses and other plants on the ground... will add a pair of small bird nest ferns on the background to replace the dead ones soon !







cheers

----------


## dkk08

Glad to see updates on your tank and the fact that White's Treefrogs are quite clumsy and rough, they'll will more or less destroy the plants in the tank unless they're mature enough and big enough to take the pounding from the frogs...

----------


## fishlover

I still have no clue as to where to get them in Singapore. Anybody can help?

----------


## midniteguy

> I still have no clue as to where to get them in Singapore. Anybody can help?


 you can sms me at 91590795 (:

----------


## 69efan69

more pictures! no time to buy bird nest ferns yet! =[



and its them chilling ! ..




cheers

----------


## matrixwong

Nice pics bro, keep them coming.

Btw 1 questions, don't you have problems with the female crickets laying eggs on the soil?

----------


## 69efan69

> Nice pics bro, keep them coming.
> 
> Btw 1 questions, don't you have problems with the female crickets laying eggs on the soil?



i do see crickets laying eggs everynow n den and see small baby ones but they wont survive for too long. so no problem actually haha

overhaul of the tank..



den added some moss



and more plants on the ground...





decided to add that huuuuge leafy thing. more cover for them lol


any updates from any other WTFrogs owners out there? share!


cheers

----------


## delhezi

Please breed the whites! You have beautiful specimens and I don't see any means by which anyone would import them again. They are legal, breed and sell at a reasonable price so more people have access to them!

----------


## dkk08

Hi delhezi, its by no means an easy feat to breed treefrogs especially the white's treefrogs because of its huge size. I know of someone whom have successfully bred them before and he did so because he had a big garden and in his big garden he had a big bird cage and in that bird cage there was a small tree with a small pond and all he did was he kept his 5-6 pairs of white's in there and mist twice daily and sure enough they breed on their own. 

But mind you feeding them is expensive because he feed them 1 pail of crickets every alternate days so you can calculate how much he had to spend on crickets alone...

----------


## delhezi

It is hard without a wide database of breeding knowledge to access from. Indeed, when you intend to breed your specimens, it is of your best interest to breed the prey items. I will try and find resources for both.

----------


## delhezi

http://www.hylid.clara.co.uk/caer.htm for breeding resources and a well written caresheet. 
http://www.amphibiancare.com/frogs/a.../crickets.html for breeding crickets, which isn't hard.

----------


## Don90

Anyone else find crickets really smelly? 

But I guess they are better than superworms. Superworms pee whenever I catch them!

I have yet to try centipedes for my frog... anyone tried?

If only LFS sell dubia roaches....

----------


## FuEl

Crickets don't smell if they're not overcrowded and not subject to high levels of moisture. Feeding food that is high in moisture will definitely make your cricket holding tub smell. I have Repashy's bug burger which can be used to feed the crickets, a product which will both gutload and hydrate the crickets without leaching out excessive moisture.

----------


## Shaihulud

Male crickets are noisy, remembered when my dad was breeding crickets for his mantids, the neighbours knew it from the sounds.

----------


## matrixwong

> Anyone else find crickets really smelly? 
> 
> But I guess they are better than superworms. Superworms pee whenever I catch them!
> 
> I have yet to try centipedes for my frog... anyone tried?
> 
> If only LFS sell dubia roaches....


 
Only dead crickets left unattended will smell badly, otherwise if well ventilated the smell is quite bearable. I would'nt try centipedes for my whitees... what if it bites and kill your froggies? Imho crickets is the best food resource in Singapore. I always make 1-2 trips to the cricket farm monthly, each time buying $2 worth of crickets. 




> Male crickets are noisy, remembered when my dad was breeding crickets for his mantids, the neighbours knew it from the sounds.


I now feed my whitees with female crickets only, the males I release! hahahahaha.

----------


## matrixwong

My tank set-up 4yrs ago

----------


## matrixwong

One of my handsome male

----------


## matrixwong

My set-up 2 yrs ago, all plants are artificial as I need to travel regularly.

----------


## matrixwong

This cutee pretending like a pacman frog.

----------


## matrixwong

Another set-up 2 yrs ago.... now my tank look nothing like this, will post latest pics when I have the time.

----------


## lightbolt75

Just wondering where to buy white tree frog and what is the price like?

----------


## dkk08

> Just wondering where to buy white tree frog and what is the price like?


U may be interested to look here http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ites+treefrogs

----------


## KoiGongcha

Whats the price for everything that are needed to raise this frogs?

----------


## 69efan69

Its been awhile since i last visit this forum! haha. here's some update.





The tank now..




share ur WTFs set up guys!


cheers

----------


## 69efan69

cheers.

----------


## issacyeo

very nice setup! is the base totally soil? no water body?

----------


## 69efan69

> very nice setup! is the base totally soil? no water body?


haha nope. just coco peat as base. and those clay pellets thingy as the "drainage". easier to maintain stuff this way. esp when serving ns right now haaha. medium sized exo terra water dish act as the pool for the frogs. so far so good. love hearing the occasional croaks at night haha

----------


## yoyouyi

Looks very nice! i didnt know there is people keeping frogs!! where you all purchase it?  :Wink:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi yoyouyi

I'm so glad you show some interest in buy White Tree frog, however I implore you to getting such a tank like Efan's vivarium tank either buy ready-made exo-tera tank or DIY if you can. :Smile: 

Let me hear your thoughts

----------


## rainbatt

Looks very nice, do they croak much in the night?
Where to get this type of tank?
Thanks.

----------


## Hyde82

Hi all! Been following this thread for a long time and found alot of useful information, finally decided to post something 

I've just gotten 6 tree frogs recently, each of them are about 5 to 6 cm and i've been feeding them daily with 2 large crickets (at least 1.5cm) each. I'm just wondering, am i overfeeding them?

----------


## eddy planer

> Hi all! Been following this thread for a long time and found alot of useful information, finally decided to post something 
> 
> I've just gotten 6 tree frogs recently, each of them are about 5 to 6 cm and i've been feeding them daily with 2 large crickets (at least 1.5cm) each. I'm just wondering, am i overfeeding them?


Hi Hyde82

Congratulations to you having this six White Tree frog, as for feeding large crickets, your critters will love them all no matter what size they get! Overfeeding? just to feed them every alternate day, I feed my 45 to 50 white tree frogs half of a pail of big black crickets( got it from Serangoon North) in every three days. Remember to feed them with calcium powder, okay.

----------


## delhezi

> Hi all! Been following this thread for a long time and found alot of useful information, finally decided to post something 
> 
> I've just gotten 6 tree frogs recently, each of them are about 5 to 6 cm and i've been feeding them daily with 2 large crickets (at least 1.5cm) each. I'm just wondering, am i overfeeding them?


My opinion is that they are too large. Large prey can also cause impaction which is fatal. Feed prey slightly smaller than the space between the frog's eyes.

Additionally, you do not have to feed them daily. Alternate day meals of 5-6 appropriately sized crickets will be sufficient.

----------


## delhezi

> Hi Hyde82
> 
> Congratulations to you having this six White Tree frog, as for feeding large crickets, your critters will love them all no matter what size they get! Overfeeding? just to feed them every alternate day, I feed my 45 to 50 white tree frogs half of a pail of big black crickets( got it from Serangoon North) in every three days. Remember to feed them with calcium powder, okay.


Eddy, might want to watch those crickets. Read here.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi delhezi

Appreciate you show me the articles about the feeder crickets.

I normally feed my pioneers the 15 largest 4" long WTFs 2 each pinkies in every month, SGD2.00 of feeder frogs, a full pail of the biggest black crickets weekly for two years plus and sometimes occasionally adult dragon flies which I bought from Malaysia.

All of them still stay very healthy and a little obese I mean fat, and I expected to see largest white tree frogs to live for another 12 years. They are three years old...

Hmmm.. the article mentioned this cricket will attack geckos and other lizards like bearded dragons if they don't not consumes the scary blackies as for white tree frogs ,any slight movement no matter how big or how small it maybe ...white tree frogs just swallow them all!! Believe me...I experienced with my two years of keeping white tree frogs.

Another thing, the White Tree Frog are also a cannibal, too hence I have to be very careful if I add the smaller white tree frog, which is less than 3inches...those poor fellas will soon be their meals too! I witnessed that , too.

----------


## AhVy

My goodness eddy! You have so many frogs!! Aren't they noisy??!



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dkk08

With the recent influx of White's Tree frogs or what AVA has term Green Tree frogs, I hope that new owners, soon to be new owners, old gurus and experienced members please keep in mind that yes they may be "rare" and "exotic" and yes they may be cute and fat, but they are still a pet. So please be a responsible pet owner, find out everything about them before you happily purchase 1 or 2 or 50 or if you have already purchased some and still half blur, please do not be shy to consult the many gurus and experienced members here or simply by google-ling about them. 

Never never release them into the wild as in most cases they will die on their own in the "wild" urbanized island of Singapore or worse still, become the "cane toads" of Singapore (which should not be a high possibility) but who's to say right? 

So if you ever grow tired of them, or for whatever reason want to give them up for sale or for adoption, there is always the buy/sell section for you to post in and I'm sure there're many other nice folks who are on the White's tree frogs waiting list so do give them a Private Message (PM). 

Lastly please be reminded to refrain from SMS lingo. Thanks!

----------


## 69efan69

Guys. Can rec me a good calcium powder for my whites that i can get easily?

----------


## 69efan69

Repashy Calcium Plus ICB would be good .. Anyone?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Ifans

So long no see .. 

You may get Repashy Calcium plus ICB  . Call him , he got what you really need!

----------


## delhezi

I would like to add on that these pets are not pets per say, and should be treated as terrarium subjects doted on by the owner. 

These are not hamsters, puppies, kittens and should not be treated as such.

----------


## dkk08

> Repashy Calcium Plus ICB would be good .. Anyone?


Repashy Calcium Plus is highly recommended... 

And per what bro delhezi mention about White's treefrog not being in the same league as small mammals like hamsters, puppies and kittens, they still do have their own individual character and personality which have made many grown men like us fall heads over heels over them (Eddy do have 50 frogs  :Razz: )

----------


## David Moses Heng

for those looking for affordable sprinkler / micro misting system, try here http://www.hydromateirrigation.com/

----------


## Stormz

Where do you guys get the housing for these beautiful frogs from, anyone can share?

----------


## dkk08

> Where do you guys get the housing for these beautiful frogs from, anyone can share?


Hi bro Storm, if you mean their enclosure, you can either get a 3-4ft tank custom made or purchase an Exo Terra Vivarium or a Ocean Free Vivarium from some LFS.

----------


## lopches

Hi was wondering if humidity levels in a tank and temperature is of high importance if we are living in Singapore?

----------


## eddy planer

These treefrogs have known to adapt dry or wet habitats. They still prefer moist and humid environments. However, I believe the tree frogs' skin that can adjust to drier environments. Some of my few relatives who live Port Moresby (New Guinea), and Queensland (Australia) shared with me...during the hot and dry months, either the Whites or White Lipped will appear on the verandas of their homes, or actually enter other people's homes, while looking for moisture. That's reason, I can personally flew 20 pioneers home two years plus ago, with rich knowledge of how to keep the Whites effectively from my distant relative's experiences.
That's why I encourage you the new proud owner of the White critters to either installs misting system( if you have a large palu like mine) or mist manually(flower sprayer or ironing sprayer ) once of twice a day. Please be caution , please use boiled water or mineral water to mist your critters. Tap water has high content of chlorine will rip your Whites skin to rot, that why I use R/O filter to rid of chlorine.

----------


## lopches

hi eddy, mine is a 45x45x60. i have yet to set up the palu yet. temperature-wise, reading from ur info i guess im ok. i will be doing manual misting daily instead once it is set up. one of the frog look thin though, i had to separate it into another place for feeding alone yesterday. kinda worried about it. 1 of them ate 5 and the other ate 2 only, then it didnt want to eat.

----------


## eddy planer

> hi eddy, mine is a 45x45x60. i have yet to set up the palu yet. temperature-wise, reading from ur info i guess im ok. i will be doing manual misting daily instead once it is set up. one of the frog look thin though, i had to separate it into another place for feeding alone yesterday. kinda worried about it. 1 of them ate 5 and the other ate 2 only, then it didnt want to eat.


Hi lopches,

Thanks for your kind feedback...

Do show me the picture of your Whites's current habitat and your Whites with you holding with your palm, too? From there I can be able to advise you straight away without guessing. Please do not be so worried about your Whites as they are relatively easy to keep. 
If your Whites are the young ones which as big as fifty cents, then you need to get smaller crickets or mini mealworms in the tank at night so that they could catch more if they were still hungry while also practicing their hunting skills. This seemed to do the trick as they are all hunting on their own. 
If one of your White still not eating, maybe the White didn't learn the right instinct, then another method is spot- feeding( tweeter hold cricket close to it mouth) . Please do not use stainless steel tweeter for your aquatic planting to feed them, the White will jump to the feed and the sharp tip of the stainless steel tweeter will accidentally poke inside their mouth. Hence you need to use plastic tweeter with a blunt tip to prevent injure the Whites. 

hope this will help you..

----------


## lopches

i guess they are about 5.5cm in body length. i'll change the tweeter to a plastic one, so far only 1 has eaten from the tweeter once. i will take a picture of them tonight to show you their sizes.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi lopches

I'm waiting..waiting and waiting!

----------


## 69efan69

> Hi Ifans
> 
> So long no see .. 
> 
> You may get Repashy Calcium plus ICB  . Call him , he got what you really need!



ahh so sad no more 5oz calcium left.. only the 32oz .. not sure if he'll bring in anymore ..

----------


## 69efan69

Got another one today.. not too small..








Those still looking.. go for it! Blk 505 Jurong west st 52 .. in the coffeeshop got 1 aquarium shop.. still have 5-6 left.. got big.. got tiny one too..

all skinny  :Crying:

----------


## 69efan69

how do you guys store your Repashy calcium icb ? In fridge or normal room tempt ?

----------


## eddy planer

Ifan,

If don't have any Repashy calcium icb from the link I show you, then you can obtain from PetMart.

I store Repashy Calcium on top of my palu...no necessary to put it in a fridge. 

You got very beautiful young Whites..they will grow well in few months time.

----------


## 69efan69

> Ifan,
> 
> If don't have any Repashy calcium icb from the link I show you, then you can obtain from PetMart.
> 
> I store Repashy Calcium on top of my palu...no necessary to put it in a fridge. 
> 
> You got very beautiful young Whites..they will grow well in few months time.


petmart carries repashy stuffs too? awesome !

----------


## tyrant

> These treefrogs have known to adapt dry or wet habitats. They still prefer moist and humid environments. However, I believe the tree frogs' skin that can adjust to drier environments. Some of my few relatives who live Port Moresby (New Guinea), and Queensland (Australia) shared with me...during the hot and dry months, either the Whites or White Lipped will appear on the verandas of their homes, or actually enter other people's homes, while looking for moisture. That's reason, I can personally flew 20 pioneers home two years plus ago, with rich knowledge of how to keep the Whites effectively from my distant relative's experiences.
> That's why I encourage you the new proud owner of the White critters to either installs misting system( if you have a large palu like mine) or mist manually(flower sprayer or ironing sprayer ) once of twice a day. Please be caution , please use boiled water or mineral water to mist your critters. Tap water has high content of chlorine will rip your Whites skin to rot, that why I use R/O filter to rid of chlorine.


Hi Eddy,

Can we use those anti chlorine meant for fishes(eg: seachem prime or safe) to treat the water before misting the tank?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi tyrant

I thought of that long ago. I had been asking this question. This anti-chlorine solution is sure anti- toxic. However, do I dare to drink this together with tap water mixed with a small drop of anti chlorine? Absolutely not! It's maybe safe for fishes, crayfishes and even CRS but is this safe for human consumption? If you think yes, then you try the premixed on your critters.  :Opps: 

As for me, I rather go as per normal, just aged your water for a couple of days as usual and start mist them. Don't spend the money on anti-chlorine or whatever solution, you need to save up for your Whites' pricey lives diets and calcium supplements. Can you imagine I spend SGD18.00 for a pail of crickets and SGD5.00 on super meal worm weekly?

Hope this will help you.

----------


## lopches

Hi Eddy, this is the skinnier one. the other will just eat when i put crickets in. This one here i gotta feed it dangling a cricket on a tweezer in front of it. it ate 3 yesterday and the other ate 4.




just got my tank yesterday, have not set it up yet as i need to get some plants. any advice on the substrates for the first layer? I got plantation soil with me

----------


## icefire

hi, read about white tree frogs being able to grow to around 15cm.. is that true? if so will be super nice :Jump for joy:  by the way eddy your 5 dollar superworms is 1/2kg?  :Wink:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi lopches,

Wow wow thank you for the picture of your poor White...to me, its look healthy, and it's really putting on weight! Look at its tummy! As long your "skinny" White are eating is really very good. Why not try, to gain it weight? Just continue to spot feeding the "skinny white" daily for a week or so and you may observe a new change of your "skinny" white.

Another, all Whites like reptiles they do shedding or moulting. During the time they moult, they may be very venerable like lacking of appetites for a few days and a little weak, but it is totally normal. Please do take note of that, too.

BTW I love your new terrarium, actually I 'm not keen of you getting any sphagnum mosses for your setup. You may try using clay pellet for the base and your soil. Use only plastic flora or else you are soon to see all your natural flora been the stampede to be flat by your Whites.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi icefire,

Normally, the female White is bigger than the male White, so expect to grow as big as your palm. If you can or if you believe to try to kiss a feminine frog to hope to turn into your dream princess! LOL !
As for the SGD5.00 super worm, I normally just buy a box of them from IFS.

----------


## lopches

Thanks for the feedback eddy. Glad to know mine looks well! Let's say if all plastic plants are used, the poo from the frog on the soil do you clean that up or leave it? Got any places for plastic plants to recommend? Preferably those with big foliage as well. Went to look yesterday but they only have small ones

----------


## xjiahua

> Hi Eddy, this is the skinnier one. the other will just eat when i put crickets in. This one here i gotta feed it dangling a cricket on a tweezer in front of it. it ate 3 yesterday and the other ate 4.
> 
> just got my tank yesterday, have not set it up yet as i need to get some plants. any advice on the substrates for the first layer? I got plantation soil with me


hey pal, mind sharing how much and where did you purchase your exo terra tank ?

----------


## lopches

> hey pal, mind sharing how much and where did you purchase your exo terra tank ?


Hi, bought it at petsmart serangoon. You can call them to ask, they are bringing in a few more  :Smile:

----------


## icefire

> Hi icefire,
> 
> Normally, the female White is bigger than the male White, so expect to grow as big as your palm. If you can or if you believe to try to kiss a feminine frog to hope to turn into your dream princess! LOL !
> As for the SGD5.00 super worm, I normally just buy a box of them from IFS.


wow... thats big  :Evil:  time to convert my shrimp tank to a paludarium(not sure whether its spell correctly though)....  :Blah:  hmm if anyone wants to get cheaper superworms at 11dollars per kilo its in sungei tengah unit 39(when going in its at right side straight after rainbow farm... theres a stench of dead fish though if you don't mind and roads aren't that good so drive carefully) not related to them though, just figuring its best to share cheap live food for fishes etc :Angel:

----------


## icefire

by the way if i add in newts will the tree frogs be tempted to eat them? its those 5 dollar type of salamander(or newt... don't know what it is classify as.. uh.. the one in Vinz display picture :Evil:  kekekee)

----------


## eddy planer

> if anyone wants to get cheaper superworms at 11dollars per kilo its in sungei tengah unit 39(when going in its at right side straight after rainbow farm... theres a stench of dead fish though if you don't mind and roads aren't that good so drive carefully) not related to them though, just figuring its best to share cheap live food for fishes etc


I would like more crickets, preferring direct from farm. Its will be even cheaper than SGD18.00. a pail. I do not like the idea of getting the feed from Johor as I do not have time to travel across the massive jam causeway and back. icefire, is there any like this? I'll appreciate you forever!

----------


## eddy planer

> by the way if i add in newts will the tree frogs be tempted to eat them? its those 5 dollar type of salamander(or newt... don't know what it is classify as.. uh.. the one in Vinz display picture kekekee)


Hi bro
Amphibians are very sensitive creatures, and terrestrial amphibian species should only be mixed in large enclosures by people who know what they are doing.However the only a large or medium-size vivariums okay for mixing are the very large ones eg: Whites, White Lipped,Magnificent Tree Frog and even Wallace Flying Tree Frogs. I used to mix them all before and now I have mixture of 3 critters minus the Wallace( short lifespan, lah). And then, only for compatible species please. . In large paludarium with large area of water like my 6ft tank, aquatic frogs like African Clawed Frogs can be kept with suitable fishes And Fire Belly newts and Fire Belly Toads are, in general, particularly toxic... and not the best tank mates for other Tree Frogs. I know there are people there who will selfishly do whatever they want, despite what is best for the animals, because brightly colored animals stuck together in a small glass tank looks pretty to them but in the end went horribly wrong.

----------


## sherwin

Been eager to keep a vivarium inspired by these setups. Too bad i got no courage to even hold a frog.

----------


## lopches

i almost got a shock last night. there was a cricket on top of the other's head and the skinny frog went to go for it and the cricket hopped away. the end result is that he accidently had half of the other frog's head inside its mouth before it let go!

----------


## icefire

> I would like more crickets, preferring direct from farm. Its will be even cheaper than SGD18.00. a pail. I do not like the idea of getting the feed from Johor as I do not have time to travel across the massive jam causeway and back. icefire, is there any like this? I'll appreciate you forever!


hehe i help you ask xD

----------


## icefire

> Hi bro
> Amphibians are very sensitive creatures, and terrestrial amphibian species should only be mixed in large enclosures by people who know what they are doing.However the only a large or medium-size vivariums okay for mixing are the very large ones eg: Whites, White Lipped,Magnificent Tree Frog and even Wallace Flying Tree Frogs. I used to mix them all before and now I have mixture of 3 critters minus the Wallace( short lifespan, lah). And then, only for compatible species please. . In large paludarium with large area of water like my 6ft tank, aquatic frogs like African Clawed Frogs can be kept with suitable fishes And Fire Belly newts and Fire Belly Toads are, in general, particularly toxic... and not the best tank mates for other Tree Frogs. I know there are people there who will selfishly do whatever they want, despite what is best for the animals, because brightly colored animals stuck together in a small glass tank looks pretty to them but in the end went horribly wrong.


oh i see.. okay then shall not mix them together but make 2 separate tanks for them :Wink:  time to give up shrimp keeping liaoz.. no more space :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## rainbatt

Can't wait to get my hands on them but unfortunately keeping crickets is a problem for me, are there alternatives food for them?

----------


## AhVy

Hey rainbatt..same here. 

Dear gurus.. I would also like to know if there are alternative food for ***.. 
Also.. For crickets handling.. How do you handle them? Do you just use tongs to pick them up and throw into the tanks? Or feed them 1 by 1? Any tips to handle these crickets? 
Are they very noisy at night? 
Smelly? Squishy? 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## issacyeo

> I would like more crickets, preferring direct from farm. Its will be even cheaper than SGD18.00. a pail. I do not like the idea of getting the feed from Johor as I do not have time to travel across the massive jam causeway and back. icefire, is there any like this? I'll appreciate you forever!


for buying of bulk feeders, usually at a lower price as compared to the regular LFS, u can try:
ST96 - 94593924
ST39 - 82183513
home delivery - 97930154

----------


## ellipseoffset

Hi all,

Can i check with you guys with misting system are you all using? where did you get it from and how much?

----------


## UnderWaterWorld

Hello all,

I have bought two WTFs over the weekend.

Also saw on this thread that some of you have used oak bark or cocopeat as the bedding substrate. How often do you change this out? Hope the poop won't make the enclosure smell.

Is the cocopeat bought from local plant nurseries? Any pretreatment before use?

Thanks!

----------


## cbong

my new friends... settting up my tank tomorrow : )

----------


## cbong

I am feeding the frogs with live crickets at the moment. Wonder if they will take dead ones that were frozen? My wife and kids cant deal with live crickets  :Laughing:

----------


## cbong



----------


## lucasjiang

> I am feeding the frogs with live crickets at the moment. Wonder if they will take dead ones that were frozen? My wife and kids cant deal with live crickets


Frogs normally eat moving objects, maybe you can try wriggling the dead cricket when feeding them. They might eat it.

----------


## delhezi

Do not feed dead crickets that have been out for too long. Nutrients are lost, not that crickets have much to begin with though.

----------


## lucasjiang

> Do not feed dead crickets that have been out for too long. Nutrients are lost, not that crickets have much to begin with though.


I guess if he keeps them frozen, then relatively little nutrients will be lost.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks

No matter how you try to feed the Whites frozen or dead crickets ..you will never be successful. Hence try Superworm but you have to place the Super wriggler in front of the Whites and bingo!

----------


## lucasjiang

> Hi Folks
> 
> No matter how you try to feed the Whites frozen or dead crickets ..you will never be successful. Hence try Superworm but you have to place the Super wriggler in front of the Whites and bingo!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KT8A9twQls

Hi Eddy, actually above is a video of someone training his white's tree frog to eat pellets, and he has achieved some success.

----------


## delhezi

Whoever that individual is should not deserve to keep frogs. Fish pellets are a silly, incomplete food for frogs.

I see he's from Singapore. One less step towards legalisation of the herp trade.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

That's a good trick, if you got the time, then do it! I wonder if i can do on my nearly 50 Whites, sighs...I don't have the time in the world. :Laughing:  However, try not feeding your Whites with pellets too much, their stomach is not ready to digest 
hard pellets, lah.

----------


## cbong

Thanks everyone for the tips. I will give the super worm a try this weekend  :Smile:

----------


## Hyde82

Just wondering, how often do you guys change your bedding in the tank? I maintain my tank daily by checking for froggie poop and removing them, however I'm starting to see small flies in my tank after 1 month. Do you guys have the same problem?

----------


## cherabin

The pellet feeding is truely uncalled for. The least a frog keeper should do is to cater to the specific diet of the critters.

----------


## limz_777

> by the way if i add in newts will the tree frogs be tempted to eat them? its those 5 dollar type of salamander(or newt... don't know what it is classify as.. uh.. the one in Vinz display picture kekekee)



white tree frog is quite predatory , full grown adults one can eat bats

----------


## davwong

Hi guys

Any place where I can get some whites?

----------


## David Moses Heng

AVA has revoked the permit for White tree frogs as off last week.

----------


## reborn4ever

> white tree frog is quite predatory , full grown adults one can eat bats


O my god.. Got to be kidding man.. That suck...

----------


## AhVy

What!! Why!! 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cherabin

> AVA has revoked the permit for White tree frogs as off last week.


That will effectively push the prices of whites up. What could be a possible reason behind the ban?

----------


## lopches

> That will effectively push the prices of whites up. What could be a possible reason behind the ban?


the website still shows its approved for sale. unless the site hasnt been updated.

on a sidenote, is it normal for lets say two white tree frogs - one eats like a monster. the other seems always curled up in a corner and doesnt hunt when i leave crickets in the cage but only eats 1 when i feed it with a tweezer. just worried about the other. seems to be eating 1 cricket everyday lately. any advice?

----------


## 69efan69

Anyone knows the h/p no. of the uncle of petmart at serangoon? need some exo terra tank price quotes from him ...

anyway, anyone knows where can i can exo terra background ? mine has holes already due to the black crickets !

----------


## 69efan69

Sad about the revoke .. still ok to discuss about whites here ?

----------


## 69efan69

> the website still shows its approved for sale. unless the site hasnt been updated.
> 
> on a sidenote, is it normal for lets say two white tree frogs - one eats like a monster. the other seems always curled up in a corner and doesnt hunt when i leave crickets in the cage but only eats 1 when i feed it with a tweezer. just worried about the other. seems to be eating 1 cricket everyday lately. any advice?


No need to be worried. too much worryin will make you take drastic actions like force feeding or keep disturbing it which results further stress for the animal hahaha.

Mine is like that .. always shy when im around. always thought that it's not been eating.. two years already and now super fat .. just let it be alright? unless you see some serious injury or that it keeps soaking itself day and night..

----------


## lopches

can try this 62896471, its the number of petmart. the uncle should be there everyday haha.

----------


## lyc

1 of my smaller tree frog have some red lump (ulcer) near the mouth? Anyone know how to cure?

----------


## delhezi

Could be troublesome. Pictures, if not, I recommend a good vet visit at Jalan Kayu.

----------


## lyc

Here a pic of the frog. Thank you

----------


## delhezi

Abrasion, a very bad one. 

In the US, they'd be using silver sulfadiazine cream or Neosporin without the painkiller. I'm not sure if you can find these in Singapore. 
I genuinely suggest you visit the vet.

Increase your cage size to at least 20 gallons, AKA 60 x40x40 cm. 
Abrasions are caused when the cage is too small, usually. 

Change the substrate to moist paper towel and make sure the tank is sanitary until the abrasion is gone, then you can revert to less stringent standards. 

Lastly, do your research. I'm making inferences here, so do pardon me if I get things wrong.

----------


## thipaghanesh

Im planning to get a frog.What type of lighting and substrate , do you guys recommend? i have a exoterra 30cm x 30cm x 45cm

----------


## delhezi

> Im planning to get a frog.What type of lighting and substrate , do you guys recommend? i have a exoterra 30cm x 30cm x 45cm


Your tank size is half of what's needed. Do your research. Lighting can simply suit the needs of the plants, which should be sturdy to support the ***'s weight. 

Substrate, potting soil without chemicals or fertilisers, or a fine mix of coconut fiber. 

Again, do your research. A google doesn't take long.

----------


## thipaghanesh

alright man. I just want to have plastic/fake plants, much easier to maintain. For the UVB , is it important for me to get either the solar glo or reti glor by exo terra? and one more question, what if im housing im frog in a aircon room, must i get it a night heat lamp? really sorry for the questions, im really a newbie in GTF.

----------


## delhezi

When you google for a number of caresheets, you are compiling the experiences of breeders, which account for many many years of expertise in your brain. You don't even have to wait for any response. 

I have read many caresheets, but only have had white's tree frog's for 3 months. Forums are meant for questions that caresheets can barely cover, you'll figure out what this means as time goes by. 

Do read a good, solid caresheet. 

It is already hot enough in Singapore for whites. They would like something like...25-28 celsius in the morning, and 22-24 at night. Use a simple fluorescent for your viewing please. As for UVB, I'll let you have the fun of figuring out yourself, since if you don't, it'll be an expensive side dish. 

Anyway, welcome to the forum. Do find out more before you get your subjects, as opposed to the many irresponsible people out there.

----------


## thipaghanesh

Alright, im really sorry for asking you guys so many questions, never kept a *** or GTF before. Only kept the simple bullfrog and the green crested lizard. btw, thanks for answering my questions.

----------


## dkk08

It's better to ask and learn from your mistake rather then don't ask and make them pay for the mistake  :Razz:

----------


## delhezi

Its always okay to ask. But ask valid questions with regards to experiences not covered in your research. 

I do hope you will not be unlucky in obtaining parasitic white's tree frogs as I did. :/

----------


## dkk08

Parasitic frogs is just like buying fishes and then suddenly they die within 1-3 days without reason... it's a hit and miss thing... of course there can be preventive measures like feeding them dewormer and conditioning them properly but again it can be a hit and miss thing... no one can guarantee that there won't be any casualty... 

In my 20+ years of keeping frogs, I dare to say I have a 10-15% casualty rate... no matter how careful I am or whatever preventive measures I took there're bound to be that 1-2 casualties... just my 2 cents... 

no need to be so hard on yourself when the frog passes on...

----------


## delhezi

They're still alive with me after a vet visit. Anyone wants to tell me how often their white's excrete faeces?

----------


## thipaghanesh

Guys, i went to check out the shop at jurong west st 52 regarding the tree frog. The uncle told me that AVA came and seized the frogs and said that it was banned.

----------


## David Moses Heng

I have posted about this ban on thread #258.  :Smile:

----------


## delhezi

Well, that's one step back..

----------


## stelim

I heard some second hand news that a pet shop in Serangoon North has got the licence and will bring in a batch soon. Anyone staying nearby can confirm?

----------


## lopches

hi guys, i checked with AVA. The sale of whites are not banned in Singapore. The pet shop has to undergo some training before being allowed to sell the frog. I believe this is due to certain pet shops not housing them appropriately, im not sure did not enquire on this aspect.

----------


## delhezi

If what has been said is true, then this is a fantastic development. White's should deserve the adequate amounts of care they require. There is no reason otherwise, and for potential buyers, no reason to put white tree frogs in anything less than a 2ft tank.

----------


## 69efan69

> hi guys, i checked with AVA. The sale of whites are not banned in Singapore. The pet shop has to undergo some training before being allowed to sell the frog. I believe this is due to certain pet shops not housing them appropriately, im not sure did not enquire on this aspect.


This is Good News!!

----------


## dkk08

It's good that members here do their own homework rather then hear 1 side of the story, especially when the story has no grounds in the first place... AVA will not revoke license to sell White's Tree frogs and they certainly won't revoke QianHu's license to import and sell White's Tree frogs, they are after all QianHu! And I don't see White's Tree frogs invading the local eco system and destroying local fauna... even Terrapins amd Luohan are still being sold after so many of them are being released at Little Guilin, reservoirs and some big drains... so ya logically AVA will not revoke any license to sell these animals... 

Do check if the shops have license to sell the frogs before purchasing them if not you are just abiding the shop in what AVA would consider illegal sales of White's Tree frogs... and it may get you into trouble as well...  :Wink:

----------


## 69efan69

Tank Clean up time! some pics to share ...

----------


## 69efan69

Tank all ready and clean !

----------


## 69efan69

Decided not to use any background at the moment.. feels clean feels good! share your setup guys!




cheers!

----------


## David Moses Heng

Some months back, I shared here in this forum about the ban on whites in our LFS. This info, when I share it was NOT BASED ON MY OWN ASSUMPTION. I did a check with the relevant parties concerned and was told that there will be a temporary ban on the sales of whites due to the following reasons:

1) Unlicensed import by shops or farms that DO NOT have the permit to bring them in
2) Unlicensed LFS selling them, FAILING TO provide proper housing for the frogs.
3) Local hobby market NOT educated enough for such massive availability of the frogs.

However things have since changed when I checked last week. While AVA will step up on their checks on LFS and take action against errant LFS and or farms, they have, for now, allow the import and sales of the frogs but there are monitoring the situation.

Concurrently, I am also putting together a paper asking for the legislation of local frogs to be kept as pets.

Regards.



http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...potted-at-C328

----------


## 69efan69

Guys ,

do you have problems with crickets eating away the plants in your tank ? :Crying:

----------


## dkk08

> Guys ,
> 
> do you have problems with crickets eating away the plants in your tank ?


Yes, that'll usually happens when you throw the crickets or mealworms in to roam freely instead of handfeeding 1 by 1.

----------


## delhezi

Very glad the AVA is taking steps to protect them and caution those who would do it otherwise. There are too many goldfish bowls around, hope they ban those too. 

Should probably feed them on a one by one basis, especially if you're using the black crickets. Crickets can and may maim your frogs whilst they sleep during the day. 

69efan69, do you bury the plants pots into your tank, or do you remove them to replant into the vivarium? Thanks!

----------


## 69efan69

> 69efan69, do you bury the plants pots into your tank, or do you remove them to replant into the vivarium? Thanks!


I removed them and replant  :Knockout: 

fixed this thing back in.. not sure if accurate haha..

----------


## cherabin

Great photos  :Smile:  how often do you clean up the frogs enclosure?

I noticed the frogs were olive when initially brought into the holding tank and became green later on. Does the removal of the background have an effect on the frogs colour? i.e. they stay green mostly?

Many thanks for your time to answer the above questions  :Smile:

----------


## delhezi

Nope, the background usually doesn't have much of an effect on the frogs colours. My own are brownish in the day, and then they turn green at night.

----------


## Don90

Anyone knows where to get those big black crickets for the frogs? polyart's black crix are really small...

----------


## FuEl

Those lights are good for reptiles but not really frogs, a little too hot IMO. Fluorescents or LED will be better, they do not need to bask like reptiles. Using cooler lights will help maintain higher humidity.

----------


## delhezi

> Concurrently, I am also putting together a paper asking for the legislation of local frogs to be kept as pets.



I would heed caution before doing this. Whilst there are people in Singapore who care properly for frogs, a vast majority are predictably uneducated on the topic; nor would many potential frog keepers care to do so. I see no sense in giving people the liberty to obtain sensitive pets that they see as cheap trinkets; nor to the same people who still put terrapins in 1 gallon critter keepers. 

For that matter, most of the people claiming to have done research have merely clicked the first link of the google search; and whatever attention paid to the information within it is menial. 

If pro-exotic keeping legislation is passed, the standards for keeping and respect of these pets by Singaporeans must also pass. Let's not end up like other countries with abused frogs in petstore chains.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> *I would heed caution before doing this. 
> I see no sense in giving people the liberty to obtain sensitive pets that they see as cheap trinkets*; nor to the same people who still put terrapins in 1 gallon critter keepers. 
> 
> 
> *If pro-exotic keeping legislation is passed, the standards for keeping and respect of these pets by Singaporeans must also pass. Let's not end up like other countries with abused frogs in petstore chains*.


Thank you for opening my eyes to another angle which I failed to see. :Well done:

----------


## reborn4ever

Urgent please advise...  :Sad:

----------


## issacyeo

> Anyone knows where to get those big black crickets for the frogs? polyart's black crix are really small...


try ST39. they are starting to breed crickets. steady stock will be ready in about 2 week's time.

----------


## lyc

The ultimate way to avoid pet abuse is not to allow any pet but can we accept that? All those so called legislation is useless cause it is hard to implement or monitor. Education won't help much too as it all depend mostly on the owner responsibility.

----------


## dkk08

> The ultimate way to avoid pet abuse is not to allow any pet but can we accept that? All those so called legislation is useless cause it is hard to implement or monitor. Education won't help much too as it all depend mostly on the owner responsibility.


So may I ask you if you are the authorities what can you do or what will you do? Education is the only way to go, it's the same thing that's happening for the White's Treefrogs... Proper education of the shop owner selling the frogs as well as proper education of the folks that are buying and keeping the frogs... how to educate? Well if you have visited AVA's website or actually talk to an AVA officer you will know how... 

Like what bro Delhezi said, many may have done their research online but then it is only "in theory"... those who have experience with frogs or the White's Treefrogs should know that there is a lot and I mean a lot of trial and error to be done along the way... there is no perfect way to keep an animal that may have come from the wild... 

Owner responsibility is something we all cannot control... it is the same thing that's happening to the shrimps scene now... if one day sellers and buyers reach that level we will have to take actions as well... If you put yourself in AVA's shoes you will do the same thing too... keep hyping on Education Education Education...

And it is definitely not easy to get AVA to approve another species of pet... we tried 15-20 years ago petitioning, getting vets and professors to support us, Journalist interviewed us and articles were published in the papers... you would not have guess the response from the public... the public outcry was very very obvious, they weren't ready... the number of threats we received after the articles were published were also very obvious, they weren't ready... if you ask why? It's because of Education and responsibility... who wants to educate the public? the amount of resources spend on educating the public comes from where? who wants to be responsible for educating the public? Schools? Media? Forums?

----------


## 69efan69

> Urgent please advise...


that looks kinda bad ..

seek help from the people here : http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/

bunch of experience people there. hope itll help!

----------


## delhezi

> The ultimate way to avoid pet abuse is not to allow any pet but can we accept that? All those so called legislation is useless cause it is hard to implement or monitor. Education won't help much too as it all depend mostly on the owner responsibility.


Oh certainly. My approach is one of authoritative control of the trade; of course, you have the debate over things such as minority rights, majority vote and the government...but I'd say we keep things relevant here. 

If we force pet owners to purchase pets with the exact equipment to go along with it, it will exclude those who wish to take a short cut route. The money can perhaps go to parties who could benefit on the same wavelength, for instance, the zoological gardens. Just a brief idea.

----------


## cherabin

Hi 69efan69, how do you actually drain the excess water out from the tank? For my tank after prolonged constant misting, the 'ground' would eventually get flooded and I utilize a false bottom constructed from egg crate and siphon off the water using an air hose.

Hands 'itchy' and might want to try clay pellets for irrigation and soil substrate above  :Smile:

----------


## raytan12

where can i get white tree frog?

----------


## delhezi

> where can i get white tree frog?


You can have yourself a long session of good research and preparation whilst you wait for it to be re-legalised...

----------


## reborn4ever

> that looks kinda bad ..
> 
> seek help from the people here : http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/
> 
> bunch of experience people there. hope itll help!



Thank 69efan69

----------


## Don90

> Thank you for opening my eyes to another angle which I failed to see.


you also have to prepare to go against ACRES. IMO ACRES is very anti-exotics. Hard to educate the public with such anti-exotics organisations going against you.

----------


## delhezi

> you also have to prepare to go against ACRES. IMO ACRES is very anti-exotics. Hard to educate the public with such anti-exotics organisations going against you.


Acres is an organisation of vegetarians proclaiming to be the saviours of the world, in my opinion. 

I am hoping that the AVA does eventually do the appropriate licensing and places responsibility on the shoulders of exotic pet keepers.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Acres is an organisation of vegetarians proclaiming to be the saviours of the world, in my opinion. 
> 
> I am hoping that the AVA does eventually do the appropriate licensing and places responsibility on the shoulders of exotic pet keepers.


What has vegetarians got to do with ACRES?

When the public is ready, for current and future hobbyist. The gates not floodgates will open.

Alot of things in Singapore is controlled. But that is also a blessing compared to other countries. (that's why some of my foreign colleagues who settled here say. "everything is just so.... Organized. Just submit a proper request with valid backing and pay some money. Everything ok").

Exotics not good topic to speak thou. As I firmly say, too many are not ready to keep them. Seem too many lousy keepers with the all talk no action already.

delhezi bro, there's a big lacking of hobbyist with lasting passion in this niche frog market to bring it higher.

----------


## delhezi

It doesn't have to become a large market if you don't attempt to make it one.

For the benefit of exotic welfare, I'd rather a small group of licensed individuals who are subject to some sort of regular check.

About vegetarians...if I remember, most of the higher executives are vegetarians. This appears to be, to some extent, a dominant feature in their thought that manifests in a stronger anti-animal "abuse" motto. Protecting animal rights may be right, but protecting animal rights just because you're vegetarian isn't. Just my 5 cents.

----------


## felix_fx2

> For the benefit of exotic welfare, I'd rather a small group of licensed individuals who are subject to some sort of regular check.
> 
> About vegetarians...if I remember, most of the higher executives are vegetarians. This appears to be, to some extent, a dominant feature in their thought that manifests in a stronger anti-animal "abuse" motto. Protecting animal rights may be right, but protecting animal rights just because you're vegetarian isn't. Just my 5 cents.


Then it becomes a very very niche market hahah  :Razz: 

One of my close friend is a vegetarian. Not due to religion but after he saw a certain video of animal processing. 
This may explain why their stricter (but we are more strict then 70% of the world), but it's their job to prevent dangerous critters from showing up all over the place...

----------


## delhezi

> Then it becomes a very very niche market hahah 
> 
> One of my close friend is a vegetarian. Not due to religion but after he saw a certain video of animal processing. 
> This may explain why their stricter (but we are more strict then 70% of the world), but it's their job to prevent dangerous critters from showing up all over the place...


Niche market is a good thing. One might expect that the interest in exotics is comparatively low versus the same enthusiasm for cute puppies. Additionally, any deviating interest looking out for economic returns can also be dissuaded. Of course, this is all down to the basis that we want exotics to be well kept. 

Perfectly fine to be vegetarian. But keeping one's illogical belief to oneself is one thing, attempting to enforce it over someone else is another. To me, the latter is what ACRES's underlying agenda is. 

It is true that in some sense, their assistance in helping to keep out exotic keepers for the time being is very useful, at least until a proper legislative system can be set up for true enthusiasts.

----------


## raytan12

> Then it becomes a very very niche market hahah 
> 
> One of my close friend is a vegetarian. Not due to religion but after he saw a certain video of animal processing. 
> This may explain why their stricter (but we are more strict then 70% of the world), but it's their job to prevent dangerous critters from showing up all over the place...


hmmmm but pls allow me to share something, how safe can our vegetables be we won't know. Now lots of vegetables are flown in from...( where infants' powdered milk even contains mercury)... so I cannot really imagine all the chemicals in those pesticides. Those vegetables sold in supermarkets are "near immaculate" without any holes made by bugs and worms. Like what my mum says "eat this also die, eat that also die, might as well just eat"... Unless he intends to go organic only.

----------


## AhVy

Hi all White's Tree Frog owners..

Does anyone know if it is okay to use dried ketapang leaves as substrate for them? 




Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## raytan12

My froggies are well fed... 2 of them are croaking few times at night, but both of them are different sounds. could it be a male and a female?

----------


## dkk08

Check which one of them have darker throat and large toe pads, the one with the above characteristic should be male... and males have a more prolong call... female usually have a 1 -2 beat call...

----------


## 69efan69

woohoo finally arrived !

----------


## 69efan69

Any idea how i can cover my bare "soil" with greeneries ? Like carpet moss etc

----------


## lopches

i believe mosses pose a risk for impaction

----------


## 69efan69

any antibiotic cream that is safe for frogs readily available in singapore ? seems like neosporin is not .. my youngest frog has a sore at its back .. moved it to a "hospital" tank for now ...

----------


## delhezi

Difficult to find in general. I recommend just taking a trip to a vet, stock up on some of the basics, and just keep those for a while.

----------


## eddy planer

Sadly, I met none and I tried five vets at Serangoon North and West side. No vet willing to look at my Kermits. However, if we are luckily to meet the kind vet and might sell some ointment cream for our Kermit. Do let us know if you got one. I know some of us may have malignant growth popping behind the White's back skin or the sides. This lump will reduce its appetite very drastically....  :Crying:

----------


## AhVy

Hey guys.. How about this vet located at jalan kayu?


http://www.allpetsaqualife.com/



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 69efan69

sweet thanks! might help! bros take note! haha


anyway, wanna start doing background... things like "great stuff" easy to find here ?

----------


## delhezi

Indeed, Dr. Frederic Chua at all pets and aqualife is your go to guy with regards to white tree frog medical care. The other vets there are good; but they certainly lack his experience and scope of expertise. If you want affirmation in medical care; go to him. 

See here: http://muvs.unimelb.edu.au/grad_stor...hp?gradID=1245

It is probably advisable to read up on using great stuff first; both horror stories and great tanks have been made through it. Try homefix.

----------


## 69efan69

I think im just gonna silicon some small pots and coco peat to the background .. no great stuff for me.. anyway , anyone knows where to get bricks of coco peat ?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I think im just gonna silicon some small pots and coco peat to the background .. no great stuff for me.. anyway , anyone knows where to get bricks of coco peat ?


you may try woon leng nursery. I believe they have it.

----------


## Zenith82

> I think im just gonna silicon some small pots and coco peat to the background .. no great stuff for me.. anyway , anyone knows where to get bricks of coco peat ?


Bro, just to share Daiso IMM sells bricks of coco peat. In 3 different sizes all $2 a brick. They have round ones and rectangular ones. Very affordable and 1 brick able to fill 8L tank size.

----------


## Iskander

Just finished deciding on the final layout after modifications for the past 5 weeks!

----------


## Zenith82

> Just finished deciding on the final layout after modifications for the past 5 weeks!


Very nice, what substrate you using bro? What do you intend to keep?
Do share more of your tank setup.

----------


## Iskander

> Very nice, what substrate you using bro? What do you intend to keep?
> Do share more of your tank setup.


Actually there are 2 WTFs about 7mths old, in there taking a nap. No substrates, 2/3 water , live moss on one third elevated a little over the water.

----------


## cherabin

Hi Zenith82,

Is the coco peat available at IMM Daiso? Many thanks.

----------


## cherabin

Heads up for all,

Coco peat from Daiso is available at the IMM branch. Really good deal at just $2 per brick, the one from Exo Terra is $10 from my previous purchase. Thanks to Zenith82 for the indication in the first place.

----------


## Zenith82

Coco peat brick only available at IMM daiso. If you guys like fake plants, soft carpet grass 1ft x 1ft which is better quality, only Vivocity Daiso carries them, IMM daiso also have plastic grass mat but is the hard plastic type. If looking for cheap sphagnum moss, horti moss or clay pellet all around $5 only at Jurong point level 2 NTUC extra, gardening section have.
Hope you guys have fun setting up your terrariums at a budget cost.

----------


## AhVy

> Coco peat brick only available at IMM daiso. If you guys like fake plants, soft carpet grass 1ft x 1ft which is better quality, only Vivocity Daiso carries them, IMM daiso also have plastic grass mat but is the hard plastic type. If looking for cheap sphagnum moss, horti moss or clay pellet all around $5 only at Jurong point level 2 NTUC extra, gardening section have.
> Hope you guys have fun setting up your terrariums at a budget cost.





> Heads up for all,
> 
> Coco peat from Daiso is available at the IMM branch. Really good deal at just $2 per brick, the one from Exo Terra is $10 from my previous purchase. Thanks to Zenith82 for the indication in the first place.


Thanks for sharing! Going shopping soon. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Zenith82

Just to share more, those who are keen to keep live plants, you can go pioneer landscape at 80 jalan lekar down the road along qianhu and world farm at 15 bah soon par road behind bottle tree park. Both have affordable prices and alot of varieties of plants suitable for terrariums. My opinion world farm is better, but take note they don't open on sunday. Pioneer landscape have more types of airplants.

----------


## 69efan69

> Just to share more, those who are keen to keep live plants, you can go pioneer landscape at 80 jalan lekar down the road along qianhu and world farm at 15 bah soon par road behind bottle tree park. Both have affordable prices and alot of varieties of plants suitable for terrariums. My opinion world farm is better, but take note they don't open on sunday. Pioneer landscape have more types of airplants.


Thanks! noted!!

went to Daiso Vivo yesterday .. no carpet grass ..

----------


## 69efan69

Anyway some update ..

Got this two froggies from a fellow forumer , a really nice chap .. Love them to bits! can hand feed and eat alot! Upgraded to large water dish too haha ..

----------


## 69efan69

Also , one of my frogs ( the one that i have from right from the start ) has a sore on its hind leg .. so what i did is , move it to a different tank with paper towels as bedding and a dish of water.. i change the two daily for a week.. and the wound heal nicely.. its all covered in green skin already.. nothing applied..  :Grin:

----------


## 69efan69

Anyway , anyone tried buying exo terra supplies from http://www.exoreptiles.com/my/ before ?

Emailed them and they say they do ship to Singapore. . so just wondering ..

----------


## Zenith82

> Anyway some update ..
> 
> Got this two froggies from a fellow forumer , a really nice chap .. Love them to bits! can hand feed and eat alot! Upgraded to large water dish too haha ..


Nice fat frogs! Don't tell me the carpet grass got sold out already? Bro if you need Exo terra stuffs just order from Petsmart Serangoon or Wu Hu at Tiong bahru.
Don't need to order from Malaysia. I think price wise is comparable, where Malaysia you still have to factor shipping cost.

----------


## 69efan69

> Nice fat frogs! Don't tell me the carpet grass got sold out already? Bro if you need Exo terra stuffs just order from Petsmart Serangoon or Wu Hu at Tiong bahru.
> Don't need to order from Malaysia. I think price wise is comparable, where Malaysia you still have to factor shipping cost.


Yea i try to get the shipping quote to see whether its really worth it or not haha..

will update you guys ..

----------


## 69efan69

Anyway heres an update ,

Im interested to buy exo terra sola glo 125w .. Ask around local shops in sg eg serangoon etc, bulbs costs between sgd 70-80

Then i came across this website , bought the same bulb and exo terra large dome fixture, both for RM 195.60 which is around 80SGD INCLUDING shipping

----------


## 69efan69

1*x	Aluminium Light Dome (Diameter 7") PT2057	RM65.00
1*x	Solar Glo (125W) PT2192	RM100.00

Cheers

----------


## cherabin

What was the shipping charge for your 2 items? The prices are indeed attractive.

----------


## 69efan69

Rm 30 for shipping !  :Smile:

----------


## cherabin

I just sent an enquiry on shipping rate for a 2x1.5x2 Exo Terra terrarium  :Smile:  hope the freight will be affordable.

----------


## 69efan69

> I just sent an enquiry on shipping rate for a 2x1.5x2 Exo Terra terrarium  hope the freight will be affordable.


Do update us !

----------


## 69efan69

Hows everyone's frogs doing ? do update on your setups and frogs ! kinda quiet these days haha ..

here's my oldest Male .. i think 7-8 years old ? handsome fella ..



cheers !

----------


## 69efan69

more pictures !








Clearing my room for more stuff !



Cheers!

----------


## Zenith82

> more pictures !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, another big project! Would love to see your new setup!

----------


## cherabin

Nice! An upgrade for your whites?

----------


## 69efan69

> Nice! An upgrade for your whites?


Nope. new project ! but that'll be the frogs new home once i get my hands on exo terra 3ft .




> Wow, another big project! Would love to see your new setup!


Hope ill get to update you guys on this one haha!

----------


## 69efan69

Finally arrived From KL ! shipping takes around 1 week !

cheers

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md...doro1_1280.jpg

----------


## eddy planer

Wow! You got it from the main distributor for Exo Terra from Cheras. I like the people there, they selling cheap, too! Good for you!

----------


## delhezi

You've got a blue white's! Breed it!

----------


## dkk08

If you into breeding them, you should try feeding them with Frozen Turkistan roaches, they are so much more cleaner, healthier, meatier and no noise compared to live crickets and mealworms... and best of all they are cheaper then the usual crickets/mealworms and can last longer in storage... my white's treefrog have grown so much fatter after feeding the frozen roaches...

*Please note that Live Dubia or Live Turkistan roaches are not allowed to be kept/imported/for sale here in Singapore as it's ban by AVA, similar reasons for Live Centipede...*

----------


## 69efan69

Is there anywhere i can find a product called "Reptaid" in singapore?


http://www.reptaid.com/

----------


## dkk08

Why do you need reptaid for?




> Is there anywhere i can find a product called "Reptaid" in singapore?
> 
> 
> http://www.reptaid.com/

----------


## 69efan69

> Why do you need reptaid for?


handy for parasites no?

also where can i get big thick woods with minimal or no holes in Singapore? dont really like those in aquarium shops... 

becks-bird-barn-reptile-java-wood-branch-2390-p.jpg

----------


## delhezi

I'd say reptaid is more of a precautionary measure that may help to eliminate a low strength infection. As I've come to find out, bacterial or wormlike parasites are difficult to get rid off.

----------


## 69efan69

> I'd say reptaid is more of a precautionary measure that may help to eliminate a low strength infection. As I've come to find out, bacterial or wormlike parasites are difficult to get rid off.



ahh i shall skip then haha thanks.. what about thick woods ?.. i believed they are called java woods.. i dont know where to get them ..

----------


## thipaghanesh

I think you can try green chapter

----------


## honghong

i juz went green chapter today.theres alot of nice branchy thick wood there.u might want to try there out.

----------


## 69efan69

Just a little update!

upgraded to a bigger tank for my 5 lovely frogs!







simple one haha..

----------


## 69efan69

few more ..






cheers!

----------


## 69efan69

Selling off my bare tank .. sms me if interested ..


http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-2ft-tall-Tank

----------


## cherabin

Hi efan. Very nice plants. What are they and where can I buy them from? Thank you.

----------


## Zenith82

> Hi efan. Very nice plants. What are they and where can I buy them from? Thank you.


Those plants are called Guzmania. You can get them at World farm at bah soon pah rd or Pioneer landscape at Sungei tengah. In my experienced, its not suitable for White's tree frogs, nice but the flower will die off soon without adequate light and water. The frogs are heavy and they will trample the plant very soon. Use fake plants better, but if want to grow such plants I suggest use soil, peat not so good for such plants. White's tree frogs are active climbers, they will tear down your expensive plants very soon.

----------


## cherabin

Thank you for the good advice. Will stick to my fake plants then.

----------


## 69efan69

Ive been away from this forum for quite awhile !

Here's an update on the setup. keepiing it simple.. haha

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Since Efan show off his, so I show off mine too! let see let see

----------


## reborn4ever

Same Same

----------


## Zenith82

All the beautiful green princes and princesses.

----------


## kennethc

A proud white tree frog owner here! Trying not to overfeed it though...

----------


## Hyde82

Hi guys, view from my tank. Will upload more pictures later  :Smile: 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free

----------


## Hyde82

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1381146625.553578.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1381146674.009961.jpg

----------


## mukyo

love the smile  :Smile: 
btw do they normally grow that fat? or the one in lfs is really less fed?


-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## kennethc

> love the smile 
> btw do they normally grow that fat? or the one in lfs is really less fed?


Frogs from c328 are in horrible state. If you go Pet Mart, the frogs are more plump and healthier. Some of us feed more crickets than others. I feed mine inconsistently, to keep it slim, about 3-4 crickets every 3 days.

----------


## kennethc

Anyone who keep White Tree Frogs heard their frogs croak? I havent heard my frog croak yet..

----------


## TS168

today i saw a bag of green froglet at C328 and nearly want buy it. anyone saw it near the counter area.
Wonder what to feed it when it so small.

----------


## kennethc

> today i saw a bag of green froglet at C328 and nearly want buy it. anyone saw it near the counter area.
> Wonder what to feed it when it so small.


Can feed flightless fruit flies

----------


## mukyo

i heard need 2 of them to croak, or at least a recording.
just visited c328
Somebody FORGOT TO CLOSE the tera door, lucky the poor thing is too sleeply

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

> today i saw a bag of green froglet at C328 and nearly want buy it. anyone saw it near the counter area.
> Wonder what to feed it when it so small.


saw some too , haha really hard to resist , its so small and cute , too bad they dont stay that size

----------


## TS168

> Can feed flightless fruit flies


Thanks but where to buy those flightless fruit flies in singapore.

----------


## kennethc

> Thanks but where to buy those flightless fruit flies in singapore.


This forum marketplace.. maybe someone will be selling them  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

there aren't any people selling flightless fruit flies in Singapore nor in any forum marketplace.. due to AVA restricted. AVA only allow cricket breeding or farm. I know there are some enthusiasts do home breed fruit flies for their secret exotic pet keeping. 

If you are willing to cross the border, that's wont be a problem for you. :Grin:

----------


## TS168

the reason i ask is if i or someone brought those little froglet, how is he/she going to feed it. Else the froglet will be starve to dead.

Since they sell it, they should also provide food to feed it. Either there place that sell such food to feed it. Sad for those froglet. Hope they can survive in someone care.

----------


## Jimboa

I bought a couple of froglets from c328 about a month ago. They would not sell me the bag of pinhead crickets they have. I managed to buy a large bag of pinheads from petsmart, $15! Unfortunately, one of the froglets refused to eat and didn't make it. The one left is doing really well and makes a yelping noise sometimes at night.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## kennethc

> I bought a couple of froglets from c328 about a month ago. They would not sell me the bag of pinhead crickets they have. I managed to buy a large bag of pinheads from petsmart, $15! Unfortunately, one of the froglets refused to eat and didn't make it. The one left is doing really well and makes a yelping noise sometimes at night.


Will they stay at those sizes? I saw them in pet mart, i thought they are just for breeding culture

----------


## Jimboa

No. They will grow to regular size crickets. Some of mine are already too big for my froglet. Will feed to my other amphibians. :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## limz_777

did you try mealworms ?

----------


## Jimboa

Yes, before I was able to find the pinheads, I tried giving them baby mealworms i've been breeding but no takers. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## kennethc

try small insects that come in the house after rain ha ha  :Wink: 

Fed my frog beetles and flies before

----------


## Iskander

3 months of remodeling! 2014-01-08 19.33.35.jpg2014-01-08 19.34.44-1.jpg

----------


## Zenith82

Beautifully Done! Impressive scape.

----------


## stormhawk

Nice frog setup Iskander.

For those who need pinheads, I suggest you breed them on your own if you can tolerate the crickets making noise. They are not difficult to breed. There is another type of live food that is available locally called a phoenix worm. They are the larvae of the Black Soldier Fly, which is used in composting organic matter like food scraps. There was a local company here that sold these. IIRC they were called Terracycle SG.

----------


## jamesyeow

Very nice setup bro.. How much is it may i ask? 

Thanks

----------


## Iskander

Thanks bros, 

How much is what James?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Iskander

I love your setup. mind ask you how big is your vivarium tank? I'm concerning right at this moment. Does your White Tree Frogs flatten all your flora yet?

----------


## Fossildav

Nice vivarium Iskandar . 
Are the moss already established on the wood or just laid over ? 
Where did you get the moss from ? 

Cheers

----------


## johnchor

bro very pro setup u have.
tall tank for aboreal frogs

----------


## Zenith82

Any updates of your tank scape Iskandar? How are the moss and plants?

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Bringing this thread up again!
All existing tree frog owners, hope you guys will update and show more pics of your frogs.

Monday blues!

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Feeling lazy...

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Picture of their enclosure

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Just hanging around!

----------


## Ingen

Do you need to constant mist the enclosure?

----------


## kennethc

> Do you need to constant mist the enclosure?


Preferably. Keep the enclosure moist. You can leave a water dish in it.

----------


## kennethc

IMG_6607 by Kenneth Chin, on Flickr

I am sure you can spot my frog here. Keeping close to 3 years, change of tanks 3 times. Now comm with my paddletail newt in this paludarium and other fishes. The tank is more of functionality rather than design.

----------


## delhezi

I don't remember the number of times I've had to say this on the forum, but please, paddletail newts need cold, large bodies of water...

On the topic of mixed tanks, it is possible, but with a great focus on many nuances. See here: Mixing/multispecies exhibits, just to begin. 

Lastly, don't constantly mist the frogs. Too much humidity is as much of a problem as too little humidity.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Thanks for sharing your setup kennethc. I like the way you created it to house different fauna together. Are you only keeping a single white tree frog? Thinking of adding more plants to your setup?

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

> Do you need to constant mist the enclosure?


Constant misting in my experience is not required, as long as there is a pool of water available for the frog to soak in when it feels dry.
In fact, these frogs live in a lower humidity and more airy environment in the wild, despite what is described in books.

----------


## delhezi

> Constant misting in my experience is not required, as long as there is a pool of water available for the frog to soak in when it feels dry.
> In fact, these frogs live in a lower humidity and more airy environment in the wild, despite what is described in books.


If one must know, the humidity right now in Singapore is about 70-75%. I have an accurate hygrometer at home for the purposes of measuring humidity.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Desktop buddy

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Spider (frog) man

----------


## jermseah

are they easy to take care ? hows the maintenance like?

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

These frogs are very easy to care for!
Daily changing of the water dish and picking up their poop if any. 
The only concern most people may have is the feeding of live crickets as it is their staple source of food. I feed my frogs crickets, freshly molted mealworms and baby feeder froglets dusted with calcium to vary their diet.

----------


## jermseah

hows the poo like? smelly ? haha share more pics! 

yeah i saw Polyart selling em, really cute stuff!

do they shed often? 




> These frogs are very easy to care for!
> Daily changing of the water dish and picking up their poop if any. 
> The only concern most people may have is the feeding of live crickets as it is their staple source of food. I feed my frogs crickets, freshly molted mealworms and baby feeder froglets dusted with calcium to vary their diet.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

No idea on the shedding as I've only had them for less than a month. Will take more pics but there's nothing interesting to show especially when I am secretly keeping them in a huge tub under my desk.
Still trying to convince the CO to allow for an exoterra setup at home, then I will continue 69efan69's legacy to share more setup pics.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Sharing my simple setup. Large tub.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Artificial grass mat bought from Daiso.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Added some branches and leaves collected.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

The frogs in their new home. 
This setup was done in a haste and cost only $10. $6 for the tub and 2x$2 for the Daiso grass mat.
The setup is only temporary for now till my exoterra setup is ready.

----------


## Jimboa

They eat their own shed, so you won't see any. I feed mine crickets, earthworms and super worms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jimboa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Jimboa, nice healthy frog. Can share more pics of your setup? The superworms I see at lfs are quite large. Are they only feed to full adult frogs?

----------


## Jimboa

Yes. Adults only. I usually tong feed and crush the head of the worm first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Breakfast time!

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Dusting the crickets with calcium

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Direct feeding today. I alternate between direct feeding and placing their food in the tank for them to catch so as to keep them active.
Occasionally I will also drop in some freshly moulted mealworms as a surprise treat.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Happy and full. Time for bed now.



Saw an LFS in Serangoon selling $30 per green tree frogs.... madness.
Anyway I've found another LFS selling at almost half that price and they still have stock. Thinking of getting 1 more but don't think my tub has enough space.  :Sad:

----------


## fatKillies

Hi. Can share the lfs contact ?

----------


## vannel

Y618 seems to still have it I think

Sent from my iNO 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Jurong East Blk 217A. Not sure if they still have stock.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Tried feeding rice flour beetles as an alternative. My frog loves them, eating both adult beetle and larvae as well. Read that the larvae are very nutritious and contains high protein content.

----------


## AhVy

> Tried feeding rice flour beetles as an alternative. My frog loves them, eating both adult beetle and larvae as well. Read that the larvae are very nutritious and contains high protein content.


Hey there... Where did u get the rice flour beetles from?



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Bought it at one of the lfs at Serangoon near Petmart. Or if you are interested I can pass you a small colony as starter culture. Also, if you have rice weevils or bean beetles, I dont mind getting some too.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Still have a few remaining pcs of green tree frog left at Blk 217A Jurong East.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Finally got my exo terra 12x12x18" tank today.
Rush to set it up quickly. Already had some thick tree branches ready. Did some estimations and sawed the parts that I wanted.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Boiled the branches, tied them to some eggcrate for base support and added pebble to serve as drainage as I couldn't find any hydroballs in time.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Instead of using mesh, I covered the base with a thin layer of filter wool.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Added a bag of horti moss that I bought from Giant. Then watered and packed the soil in.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Side angled shot with my current 2ft vivarium behind.



Will be adding in plants tomorrow.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Added the plants in as well as sphagnum moss. Didn't want to overdo it and keep the setup as simple as possible.

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Side by side with my 2ft vivarium. Realised that I wasnt holding the camera straight as I was taking it at an angle.
I've not added the frog in yet as I forgot to bring my glue gun to do some finishing touches like sealing the gap between the foam background and tank.

----------


## Aquarium Iwarna

Special morphs arriving this Friday into Singapore, not the normal ones we have been seeing.

Need any exo-terra products or Repashy Superfoods supplements we carry as well.

----------


## Aquarium Iwarna

Latest White's treefrog morphs we imported.

Blue eye, honey blue eye, snowflake, side blotched.

For more information check out our Facebook: Iwarna Aquafarm

----------


## Aquarium Iwarna

Latest White's treefrog morphs we imported.

Blue eye, honey blue eye, snowflake, side blotched.

For more information check out our Facebook: Iwarna Aquafarm

----------


## Crazy Frog

Some different morph of whites tree frogs at Iwarna

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Same in 1 week late. Any more left? Care to pm me the price?

----------


## LeonIWN

Do you have any rice flour bettles left?

----------


## vivaboy76

Hi anyone know where to get blue phase tree frog...other than at ifwarna

----------

